# Ryan's road to BIG THINGS!



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thought it would be a good idea to keep a journal on here as it is now my new favorite forum. :thumb:

I'm Ryan from Wakefield and I've been training nearly 4 years, stats:

Age: 22

Height: 5'10

Weight: 14st

BF: Approx 14%

Goals: To add lean mass and then cut fat for summer.

Adopting some FST-7 style techniques at the moment as I like the sound of it. Hopefully will bring some decent results.

Split currently looks like:

DAY 1 Legs

DAY 2 Shoulders, rear delts and traps

DAY 3 Arms

DAY 4 Off

DAY 5 Chest and calves

DAY 6 Back and abs

DAY 7 Off

*Today was legs:*

Leg extensions 12x55kg, 12x55kg, 12x55kg

ATG Squats 12x70kg, 8x120kg, 8x120kg, 8x120kg

BB Hack squats 10x20kg, 10x60kg, 12x80kg, 12x80kg

Leg presses 7x10x90kg

Seated Leg curls 3x10x55kg

Lying leg curls 7x10x45kg

Calf raises on leg press machine 3x12x70kg

Standing Calf raises 7x12x70kg

*
*


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

Good luck with your goals, I have subscribed to your thread. :thumb:


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

which gym do you train at in wakefield?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Inno said:


> Good luck with your goals, I have subscribed to your thread.


Cheers Inno, appreciate you taking an interest mate.



james12345 said:


> which gym do you train at in wakefield?


I currently train at two different gyms. I train a few days at one in Normanton and a few days at Fitness First in Pontefract. Are you from near Wakey pal?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Like this mate...seems solid.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

scobielad said:


> Like this mate...seems solid.


Thanks Scobielad 

*Today was **delts/traps:*

Seated DB press 10x26kgs, 10x30kgs, 10x32kgs, 10x34kgs

Dumbbell front raises 3x12x14kgs

BB Upright rows 3x10x50kg

Machine lateral raises 7x12x35kg (Last few sets of these hurt a lot!)

Reverse Flye machine for rear delts: 3x10x45kg

Rear DB raises 3x10x14kgs

Rope High Pulls 7x12x40kgs

DB Shrugs 3x10x42kgs

Barbell Shrugs 7x10x60kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was gunz*

Close-grip bench presses (On Smith as bench was out of order because of maintainance): 12x60kg, 10x80kg, 10x80kg, 10x80kg

Dips 3x8xbw+20kgs

Rope pushdowns: 7x12x40kgs

Alternating dumbbell curls 10x16kgs, 10x22kgs, 10x22kgs, 10x22kgs

EZ Preacher curls: 10x25kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg, 10x30kg

EZ-bar curls 7x10x30kg


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Cheers Inno, appreciate you taking an interest mate.
> 
> I currently train at two different gyms. I train a few days at one in Normanton and a few days at Fitness First in Pontefract. Are you from near Wakey pal?


i used to train at fitness first in ponty, at xscape gym and xcersize for less in wakey now, prefer it!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm cancelling my membership at FF soon. Don't like the place at all.

Last two sessions:

*Friday 19th November - Chest / Calves*

Not the best of sessions. Triceps still seemed fried from arms on Wednesday.

Flat DB press: 20x26kgs, 3x8x42.5kgs

Incline DB press: 3x8x32kgs

Incline DB Flyes: 2x10x24kgs

Flat DB Flyes: 2x10x24kgs

Standing calf raises: 3x8/12 supersets: 124kg/ 77kg

*Sat 20th November - Back/Traps*

*
*

Deadlifts: 10x70kg, 8x120kg, 3x6x155kg

Barbbell Row: 10x60kg, 8x67.5kg, 6x72.5kg

Low Cable Row: 2x8x84kg

Wide Grip Pulldowns: 2x10x84kg

DB Shrugs: 12x32kgs, 10x36kgs, 3x10x42kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*This morning I trained legs.*

ATG Squats: 12x80kg, 10x100kg, 8x110kg, 2x6x130kg

Leg Extension/Leg Press Supersets: 3x12/8 : 77kg/130kg

Stiff Legged Deadlifts: 12x60kg, 10x80kg, 3x8x102.5kg

Hamstring Curls: 3x8x60kg

Standing Calve Raises: 3x8/12 :124kg/88kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*CHEST / BICEPS*

Incline DB press: 20x22kgs, 10x34kgs, 10x36kgs, 8x38kgs, 5x42kgs

Weighted Dips: 3x8xbw+22kgs

Incline DB Flyes: 2x10x24kgs

Flat DB Flyes: 2x10x24kgs

Flat DB Bench: 3x8x24kgs

Weighted chest stretch: 1min 30secs with 12kg dbs. Holding them in a static flye position.

EZ Curls: 12x40kg, 10x45kg, 8x47.5kg, 6x50kg, 4x55kg

Seated Incline DB Curls: 2x8x16kgs

Single Arm DB Preacher Curls: 2x10x18kgs


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking good in your avatar picture mate :0)


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> I'm cancelling my membership at FF soon. Don't like the place at all.
> 
> Last two sessions:
> 
> ...


staff are terrible mate, my membership went up from 19 quid a month to 38 within 8 months! absolute joke! where you going after there pal?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> Looking good in your avatar picture mate :0)


Cheers pal  . Looking awesome in your picture I must say. Would love to get to that sort of conditioning eventually. Take it that you compete? How long you been doing it and what classes etc?



james12345 said:


> staff are terrible mate, my membership went up from 19 quid a month to 38 within 8 months! absolute joke! where you going after there pal?


I only joined because my cousin's fiance, a bloke called Ted, works there and got me membership for £17 a month. Now I realise why it's a bit cheaper than my old gym! They've recently changed it all around and lost half of the weights area. It's ****e!!

I think I'm going to go back to a place in Normanton called Fitness Zone. It's sort of a backstreet sort of place but I really like it there. But I might give Xercise a go as I've heard they're ok. Do they get really busy?


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Cheers pal  . Looking awesome in your picture I must say. Would love to get to that sort of conditioning eventually. Take it that you compete? How long you been doing it and what classes etc?
> 
> I only joined because my cousin's fiance, a bloke called Ted, works there and got me membership for £17 a month. Now I realise why it's a bit cheaper than my old gym! They've recently changed it all around and lost half of the weights area. It's ****e!!
> 
> I think I'm going to go back to a place in Normanton called Fitness Zone. It's sort of a backstreet sort of place but I really like it there. But I might give Xercise a go as I've heard they're ok. Do they get really busy?


yeah i used to get on quite well with ted, and not heard anything about fitness zone, ultimate physiques in cas is supposed to be really good from a members point of view, and xercise is busy at peak times, new one in wakey is v good though in my opinion, upto 75k dumbells!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Xercise sounds pretty decent. Definately an option when my renewal's due. Will have to organize a session mate!

*Today was delts / triceps*

Mil press: 12x40kgs, 8x60kgs, 8x60kgs, 8x60kgs, 1x70kgs

Seated DB Press: 8x24kgs, 6x30kgs, 6x34kgs, 6x36kgs

DB Lat Raise/Front Raise Supersets: 2x10/10 (16kgs)

Skullcrushers: 12x30kg, 3x10x40kg

Rope Pressdowns: 3x8x55kg

Straight Bar Pulldowns: 2x12x65kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Sat 27th November- Back/Traps*

Deadlifts: 10x70kg, 8x100kg, 6x160kgm 6x160kg, 6x160kg

Barbbell Row: 10x60kg, 8x70kg, 6x75kg

Low Cable Row: 2x8x91kg

Wide Grip Pulldowns: 2x10x91kg

DB Shrugs: 12x34kgs, 10x40kgs, 3x8x46kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*CHEST / BICEPS*

Incline DB press: 20x22kgs, 10x34kgs, 10x38kgs, 8x42kgs, 4x46kgs

Weighted Dips: 3x10xbw+24kgs

Incline DB Flyes: 2x10x22kgs

Flat DB Flyes: 2x10x22kgs

Cable crossovers: 7x12x20kgs

Weighted chest stretch: 1min 30secs with 12kg dbs. Holding them in a static flye position.

EZ Curls: 12x40kg, 10x45kg, 8x47.5kg, 6x47.5kg

Seated Incline DB Curls: 2x10x16kgs

Straight bar cable curls: 7x12x40kgs


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

yes pal definitly, what did you think of the dc style fly stretch? awesome for getting the blood flowing arent they!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

james12345 said:


> yes pal definitly, what did you think of the dc style fly stretch? awesome for getting the blood flowing arent they!


Nice one. Had a letter through the post letting me know that my Direct Debit for FF is going up so, hopefully, I can use that as an excuse to cancel my contract early!

The stretches are awesome. Really feel the tension on the chest. Even with only 12kgs after about a minute it starts to really burn. Awesome way of getting a pump on  .

*Last night was legs*

ATG Squats: 12x85kg, 10x105kg, 8x110kg, 2x6x135kg

Leg Extension/Leg Press Supersets: 3x12/8 : 84kg/140kg

Stiff Legged Deadlifts: 12x60kg, 10x80kg, 3x8x102.5kg

Hamstring Curls: 3x8x65kg

Standing Calve Raises: 3x8/12 :124kg/88kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was delts / triceps*

*
*

Mil press: 12x40kgs, 8x60kgs, 8x60kgs, 6x62.5kgs

Seated DB Press: 8x26kgs, 6x32kgs, 8x36kgs

DB Lat Raise/Front Raise Supersets: 2x10/10 (16kgs)

Skullcrushers: 12x30kg, 3x10x42.5kg

Rope Pressdowns: 3x8x55kg

Straight Bar Pulldowns: 7x12x45kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Sat 4th December- Back/Traps*

Deadlifts: 10x80kg, 8x100kg, 6x160kg 6x170kg, 6x180kg

Barbbell Row: 10x60kg, 8x70kg, 6x77.5kg

Low Cable Row: 2x12x91kg

Wide Grip Pulldowns: 2x10x91kg

DB Shrugs: 12x34kgs, 10x38kgs, 3x8x42kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday was Chest / Biceps*

Incline DB press: 20x22kgs, 10x34kgs, 10x34kgs, 10x34kgs

Weighted Dips: 3x10xbw+28kgs

Incline DB Flyes: 2x10x20kgs

Flat DB Flyes: 2x10x20kgs

Cable crossovers: 7x12x20kgs

Weighted chest stretch: 1min 30secs with 8kg dbs.

EZ Curls: 14x30kg, 12x40kg, 10x45kg, 8x42.5, 6x45kg, 4x47.5kgs

Seated Incline DB Curls: 2x10x18kgs

Individual armed Cable curls: 7x10x20kgs

*Today was legs:*

ATG Squats: 12x85kg, 10x105kg, 8x110kg, 2x6x130kg

Leg Extension/Leg Press Supersets: 3x12/8 : 84kg/140kg

Hamstring Curls: 3x10x65kg

Standing Calve Raises: 3x8/12 :124kg/88kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts / triceps

Seated DB Press: 10x26kgs, 10x32kgs, 8x34kgs, 7x34kgs

Machine shoulder press: 10x45kg, 10x60kg, 10x72kg

DB Lat Raise/Front Raise Supersets: 2x12/12 (14kgs)

Skullcrushers: 12x30kg, 12x40kg, 12x40kg, 10x40kg

Rope Pressdowns: 3x8x50kg

Straight Bar Pulldowns: 7x12x45kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*December 24th - Back and traps*

WG 15xbw, 10xbw+6kg, 10xbw+6kg

Barbell Row: 10x60kg, 8x70kg,8x70kg, 8x70kg

Low Cable Row: 2x12x91kg

Wide Grip Pulldowns: 2x10x82kg

Machine iso rows: 7x12x70kg

BB Shrugs: 12x60kgkgs, 10x80kgs, 3x8x100kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps

Incline DB press: 20x22kgs, 10x36kgs, 10x36kgs, 10x36kgs, 5x40kgs

Weighted Dips: 3x8xbw+30kgs, bwx10

Incline DB Flyes: 2x10x22kgs

Flat DB Flyes: 2x10x22kgs

Cable crossovers: 7x12x20kgs

Weighted chest stretch: 1min 30secs with 8kg dbs.

EZ Curls: 14x30kg, 12x40kg, 10x45kg, 8x42.5, 6x45kg, 4x47.5kgs

Seated Incline DB Curls: 3x10x18kgs

Individual armed Cable curls: 7x11x20kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*WHEELZ TRAINING*

ATG Squats: 12x85kg, 10x100kg, 8x110kg, 3x6x135kg

Leg Extension/Leg Press Supersets: 3x12/10 : 91kg/130kg

Hamstring Curls: 3x10x70kg

Standing Calve Raises: 3x8/12 :124kg/88kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Delts and triceps*

Seated DB Press: 10x18kgs, 8x26kgs, 8x32kgs, 8x36kgs

DB lateral raise: 10x8kgs, 10x10kgs, 2x10x12kgs

Cable front raise 10x15kgs, 3x10x20kgs

Bent over DB rear delt raises: 2x10x10kgs, 2x10x12kgs

Skullcrushers slow negatives: 12x30kg, 10x40kgs, 9x40kgs, 7x40kgs

V-Bar Pushdowns: 10x50kg, 10x60kg, 10x70kg

Straight Bar Pulldowns: 2x10x60kg


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck mate, keep up the good work


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Raptor, appreciate you taking an interest pal 

*Today was back & traps *- Gym was ridiculously busy, the New Year resolutioners have started!

Deadlifts: 10x80kg, 8x110kg, 3x6x150kg

Yates Row: 10x60kg 10x70kg, 3x6x90kg

Low Cable Row: 2x10x77kg (slow negatives)

Reverse close grip Pulldowns: 2x10x63kg (again - slow negs)

Machine shrugs: 14x50kg, 12x70kg, 3x8x100kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was delts and tris.*

DB Shoulder press: 10x24kgs, 10x26kgs, 10x28kgs, 8x30kgs, 8x32kgs, 6x34kg

DB side laterals: 10x8kg, 10x10kgs, 10x14kgs, 10x14kgs

Cable front raises: 10x15kg, 10x20kg, 10x20kg, 10x25kgs

BO Rear raises: 10x8kg, 10x10kg, 12x10kg, 12x10kg

Skullcrushers: 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 10x40kg, 10x40kg

V-bar pushdowns: 10x40kg, 10x55kg, 10x55kg, 10x55kg, 10x55kg (slow negatives - really hurt!)


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back / Traps:*

Close grip pulldowns: 2x10x45kg, 2x10x77kg (slow negatives felt awesome)

Chins: 10xbw, 8xbw+8kg, 8xbw+8kg

BOR's: 10x50kg, 2x10x70kg

Seated pulley rows: 10x40kg, 10x84kg, 10x84kg

Shrugs: 10x30kgs, 10x44kg, 10x44kgs

Hyperextentions: 15xbw, 13xbw+15kg, 13xbw+15kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Started more of a high intensity type of training this week. As Dorian Yate's recommends.

*Chest and biceps:*

Flat DB press: 14x26kgs, 10x34kgs, 10x40kgs

Incline DB press: 12x26kgs, 7x40kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x14kg, 12x22kgs

Incline DB flyes: 12x22kgs

Concentration curls: 10x16kgs, 10x20kgs, 8x22kg

BB curls: 10x40kg, 12x45kg (slow negatives)

DONE!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Legs today*

ATG Squats: 14x90kg, 10x110kg, 8x150kg.

Leg Extension: 12x75kg, 12x96kg, 12x105kg

Hamstring Curls: 12x60kg, 12x70kg

Standing Calve Raises: 3x8/12 :124kg/88kg

Calf raises on hack squat machine: 3x12x80kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Delts and triceps*

DB Shoulder press: 10x24kgs, 10x26kgs, 10x32kgs, 8x34kgs, 6x36kg

DB side laterals: 10x8kg, 10x10kgs, 12x14kgs, 12x14kgs

Cable front raises: 10x15kg, 10x20kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kgs

BO Rear raises: 10x8kg, 10x10kg, 12x14kg, 12x14kg

Skullcrushers: 13x30kg, 10x45kg

Curved bar pushdowns: 10x40kg, 10x60kg, 12x80kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*
Back / Traps:*

Close grip pulldowns: 2x10x45kg, 12x84kg, 10x91kg

WG Chins: 10xbw, 8xbw+8kg, 8xbw+8kg

DB row's: 10x40kgs, 10x50kg, 10x50kg

Seated pulley rows: 10x40kg, 10x84kg, 10x93kg

DB Shrugs: 10x30kgs, 10x46kgs, 10x46kgs

Hyperextentions: 15xbw, 14xbw+15kg, 14xbw+15kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Chest and biceps:*

Flat DB press: 14x26kgs, 10x34kgs, 8x42kgs

Incline DB press: 12x26kgs, 10x36kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x14kg, 12x20kgs

Incline DB flyes:

cable flyes: 7x10x20kgs

Concentration curls: 10x16kgs, 10x20kgs, 8x22kg

EZ curls: 10x40kg, 10x45kgs, 10x45kgs (slow negatives)

Incline DB curls: 2x10x20kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Legs *

*
*

ATG Squats: 14x90kg, 10x110kg, 10x130kgs, 10x140kg.

Leg Extension: 12x75kg, 12x96kg, 12x114kg

Hamstring Curls: 12x60kg, 10x75kg

SLDLs: 10x70kg, 12x110kg

Standing Calve Raises: 3x810 :124kg

Calf raises on squat machine: 3x12x120kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Delts and triceps*

DB Shoulder press: 10x20kgs, 10x26kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x35kgs

DB side laterals: 10x8kg, 10x10kgs, 12x14kgs, 12x14kgs

Cable front raises: 10x15kg, 10x20kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kgs

BO Rear raises: 10x8kg, 10x10kg, 12x14kg, 12x14kg

Skullcrushers: 13x30kg, 10x45kg

Curved bar pushdowns: 10x40kg, 10x60kg, 12x80kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back / Traps:*

Close grip pulldowns: 2x10x45kg, 12x84kg, 10x98kg

WG Chins: 10xbw, 8xbw+8kg, 8xbw+10kg

BB row's: 10x40kgs, 10x60kg, 10x75kg

Seated pulley rows: 10x40kg, 10x84kg, 10x98kg

DB Shrugs: 10x30kgs, 10x46kgs, 10x46kgs, 7x50kgs

Hyperextentions: 15xbw, 14xbw+15kg, 14xbw+15kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Chest and biceps:*[/colorADO]

Flat DB press: 14x26kgs, 10x34kgs, 9x40kgs

Incline DB press: 12x26kgs, 8x40kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x14kg, 14x22kgs

Incline DB flyes: 13x22kgs

cable flyes: 3x10x25kgs

Concentration curls: 10x16kgs, 10x20kgs, 8x22kg

EZ curls: 10x40kg, 2x10x47.5kgs

Incline DB curls: 2x10x20kgs


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking good in your Avi. Good luck with the training, will keep an eye on things.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Little Ron, appreciate you coming and taking a look.

I hope you're not being sarcastic mind  lol.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Thanks Little Ron, appreciate you coming and taking a look.
> 
> *I hope you're not being sarcastic mind *  lol.


Far from it mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Just had a flick through mate.

Stats are quite similar to mine, your lifts are slightly higher though in most places.

Looks like a good bench mark for me to see if im keeping up :thumbup1:

Subbed.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks .J87, will take a look at your journal too. It's always good to see what people of a similar level / experience are doing and to see what makes them progress. I might get some pointers on how to improve when progress stalls by looking at what you're doing.

Will be a nice bit of competition too  . Will have a gander at yours now and subscribe. Cheers.

*Yesterday I trained a bit of legs:*

ATG Squats: 14x90kg, 10x110kg, 10x130kgs, 8x145kg.

Leg Extension: 12x75kg, 12x96kg, 12x114kg

Hamstring Curls: 12x60kg, 10x75kg, 8x75kg, 8x75kg

Standing Calve Raises: 3x810 :124kg

Calf raises on squat machine: 3x10x130kg


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Back at you mate, looks like your in good nick anyway .. strong chest + traps in your avi.

Haha this could get interesting 

Thats some decent weight on your squats mate .. hopefully will be there or thereabouts in a few months time!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

DB Shoulder press: 10x24kgs, 10x26kgs, 10x32kgs, 8x34kgs, 6x36kg

DB side laterals: 10x8kg, 10x10kgs, 12x16kgs, 10x16kgs

Cable front raises: 10x15kg, 10x20kg, 10x25kg, 10x25kgs

BO Rear raises: 10x8kg, 10x10kg, 12x14kg, 12x16kg

Skullcrushers: 13x30kg, 10x45kg

Curved bar pushdowns: 10x40kg, 10x60kg, 12x80kg


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Didn't see this! Things look good bud!


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like a decent session mate!

Do you ever get any pains in your elbows while doing skulls?

Hows the diet? Cant see any posts bout it.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Agreed, good session. Do you ever try drop setting the side raises?? Works really well for me and is one of the only things that gets my shoulders burning.

J87, I know you wern't asking me but just to butt in on the skullcrushers thing.. If I go heavy on them the insides of my elbows hurt, where a vein or something crosses over the bone as you move, and I have twinged/torn/pulled (whatever it is) my tricept twice doing them. I steer clear of them now as the first time I done it I got pain in my elbow for about 6 months after, to the extent of not being able to train tri's.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

J87 said:


> Looks like a decent session mate!
> 
> Do you ever get any pains in your elbows while doing skulls?
> 
> Hows the diet? Cant see any posts bout it.


Yeah actually, funnily you should ask that. I've been doing skulls for a while without any issues but today doing them I got a weird twinge near the joint on my left elbow. Felt like a minor strain so I stopped after the first set of 45kgs. Think I'll lay off them for a few weeks at least.

I don't think I've posted about my diet on here but an average training day looks like this:

Breakfast: 100g oats or 4 wheatabix, whey shake, couple of eggs

11ish: 100g rice, chicken breast, veggies of some sort / pasta, mince, veggies.

12.30: Train

13.30: PWO shake: 70g dextrose and 35g whey

14.30: 100g rice, chicken breast, veggies / potato, fish of some sort, veggies

17.00: Similar meal to 14.30

20.00: 4/5 egg omellette with mushrooms, peppers, spinach

Pre bed: 200g cottage cheese.



Little Ron said:


> Agreed, good session. Do you ever try drop setting the side raises?? Works really well for me and is one of the only things that gets my shoulders burning.
> 
> J87, I know you wern't asking me but just to butt in on the skullcrushers thing.. If I go heavy on them the insides of my elbows hurt, where a vein or something crosses over the bone as you move, and I have twinged/torn/pulled (whatever it is) my tricept twice doing them. I steer clear of them now as the first time I done it I got pain in my elbow for about 6 months after, to the extent of not being able to train tri's.


I've tried drop sets before with delts and feel that they do give a really good burn. Not done them in a while so might mix it up abit next week and do them. I'm finding my rear delts are coming on a lot now I'm doing the rear raises. Never really isolated my rears up until the last few months so it's good to finally see them improving!


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, I always chuck rears in every week. My side delts are the slow gainer as the fronts also get hit with chest and the rears with back. I try to do side raises, then drop sets on them and finally upright rows.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Yeah actually, funnily you should ask that. I've been doing skulls for a while without any issues but today doing them I got a weird twinge near the joint on my left elbow. Felt like a minor strain so I stopped after the first set of 45kgs. Think I'll lay off them for a few weeks at least.
> 
> I don't think I've posted about my diet on here but an average training day looks like this:
> 
> ...


Yeah mate, i've been givin them a by recently .. Find them pretty sore tbh, dont know if its my form or the weight im using or what.

Thats a solid diet mate, you do anythin special with your chicken? Im replacing one of my meals (oats, evoo, whey) with chicken and rice most likely but dreading eating plain old chicken! Been eating alot of mince recently but want a bit of variation.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thought it was about time I started logging on here again. Been doing an HST cycle last 2 months and haven't been posting in my journal. Back to a 4 day split now Yates HIT style so here is todays workout:

*Today was chest and biceps:*

Flat isolever press: 40kgx12, 60kgx12, 90kgx8

Incline DB press: 12x24kgs, 8x46kgs, 7x46kgs

Flat DB flyes: 1x12kgs, 12x22kgs

DB concentration curl: 12x10kgs, 10x12kgs, 14x16kgs

EZ curl: 10x50kg+3 forced neg reps.

Machine curls: 12x50kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and triceps:

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 10x26kgs, 8x28kgs, 8x32kgs

Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 12x12kgs, 10x14kgs, 8x16kgs, 6x18kgs

Rear lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 12x12kgs, 10x14kgs, 8x16kgs

DB shrugs: 14x30kgs, 12x34kgs, 10x38kgs, 8x40kgs

Skullcrushers: 10x30kg, 8x35kg, 6x40kgs

Ez pushdowns: 10x70kg, 8x80kg, 7x90kg

Btn db extensions: 10x28kgs, 8x34kgs, 6x38kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs:

ATG Squats: 15x60kg, 12x110kg, 10x130kg, 8x140kg, 3x150kg

Leg extensions: 12x65kg, 10x75kg, 8x85kg, 6x95kg

Leg curls: 12x55kg, 10x60kg, 8x65kg, 8x70kg

Machine leg press: 12x75kg, 10x85kg, 8x100kg, 6x110kg

Machine calf raises: cant remember the weights but did pyramid sets of 14 down to 8 lol.

Standing calf raises: 12x80kg, 10x90kg, 8x100kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was chest and biceps:*

Incline DB press: 12x26kg, 10x30kg, 8x34kg, 7x44kg

Flat isolever press: 12x40kg, 10x60kg, 8x70kg, 6x80kg

Incline DB flyes: 12x16kg, 10x18kgs. 8x20kgs, 8x22kgs

Cable crossovers: 14x20kgs, 12x25kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x35kgs

Incline DB curl: 10x18kgs, 8x20kgs, 6x22kgs

EZ preachers: 12x20kg, 10x30kg, 8x35kg, 7x37.5kg

Hammer curls: 12x14kgs, 10x16kgs, 8x18kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was back: *

WG pull ups: 14xbw, 12xbw+4kg, 10xbw+6kg, 8xbw+8kg, 6xbw+10kg

Close-reverse grips pull downs: 13x63kg, 10x70kg, 8x77kg, 7x84kg

BB Row: 14x50kg, 12x60kg, 10x70kg, 8x72.5kg, 6x77.5kg

Seated row: 14x50kg, 12x57kg, 10x63kg, 8x70kg, 6x77kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was delts and triceps:*

DB shoulder press: 14x22kgs, 12x26kgs, 10x28kgs, 8x32kgs

Lateral raises: 25c8kgs, 14x12kgs, 12x14kgs, 10x16kgs, 8x18kgs

Rear delt machine flyes: 14x64kgs, 12x70gs, 8x77kgs, 6x84kgs

DB shrugs: 14x32kgs, 12x36kgs, 10x40kgs, 8x44kgs

Skullcrushers: 12x25kg, 10x30kg, 8x40kg, 6x45kgs

Ez pushdowns: 10x70kg, 8x80kg, 7x90kg

Btn db extensions: 10x28kgs, 8x34kgs, 6x38kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was legs:*

ATG Squats: 15x60kg, 12x110kg, 10x130kg, 8x140kg, 3x150kg

Leg extensions: 12x65kg, 10x85kg, 8x93kg, 6x103kg

Leg curls: 12x55kg, 10x60kg, 8x65kg, 8x70kg

Machine leg press: 12x75kg, 10x85kg, 8x100kg, 6x110kg

Standing calf raises: 12x80kg, 10x90kg, 8x100kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was chest and biceps:*

*
*

Incline DB press: 12x26kg, 10x32kg, 8x38kg, 8x42kg

Flat isolever press: 12x40kg, 10x60kg, 8x70kg, 6x80kg

Incline DB flyes: 12x16kg, 10x18kgs. 8x20kgs, 8x22kgs, 6x24kgs

Cable crossovers: 14x20kgs, 12x25kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x35kgs

EZ curls: 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs, 8x45kgs, 6x47.5kgs

Standing Conc curls: 12x12kgs, 10x14kg, 8x16kg, 7x18kg

Hammer curls: 12x14kgs, 10x16kgs, 8x18kgs, 6x20kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back*

WG pull ups: 14xbw, 12xbw+6kg, 9xbw+8kg, 8xbw+8kg, 7xbw+10kg

Close-reverse grips pull downs: 13x63kg, 10x77kg, 8x84kg, 6x91kg

BB Row: 14x50kg, 12x60kg, 10x70kg, 8x72.5kg, 6x80kg

Seated row: 14x50kg, 12x57kg, 10x63kg, 8x70kg, 6x77kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Delts and triceps *

DB shoulder press: 14x22.5kgs, 10x27.5kgs, 8x30kgs, 7x35kgs

Lateral raises: 16x7.5kgsm 14x10kgs, 12x12.5kgs, 10x15kgs, 8x17.5kgs, 8x17.5kgs

Rear delt DB raises: 14x10kgs, 12x12.5gs, 10x15kgs, 8x17.5kgs, 8x17.5kgs

DB shrugs: 14x32kgs, 12x36kgs, 10x40kgs, 8x44kgs

Skullcrushers: 12x30kg, 10x40kg, 8x45kg, 6x50kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x3stack, 10x4stack,8x6stack 6x7stack

OH rope extensions:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Just had a legs sesh*. - Really trying to stimulate some calf growth at the moment because mine are tbh pretty poor. Always have been.

ATG Squats: 15x60kg, 12x100kg, 10x120kg, 8x130kg, 6x140kg

Leg press: 14x80kg, 12x120kg, 10x160kg, 8x200kg, 6x220kg

Leg extensions: 12x5 stack, 10x7stack, 8x9stack, 6x10stack

Leg curls: 12x6 stack, 10x7stack, 8x9stack, 6x10stack

Seated calf raises / Donkey calf raises SS's: 3x12x40kg/10stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was chest and biceps:*

*
*

Decline BB press: 14x50kg, 12x60kg, 10x80kg, 8x90kg, 10x100kg

Incline DB press: 12x25kg, 10x32.5kg, 8x35kg, 6x40kg

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kg, 10x17.5kgs. 8x20kgs, 8x22.5kgs,

Cable crossovers: 14x20kgs, 12x25kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x35kgs

EZ curls: 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs, 8x45kgs, 6x47.5kgs

BO Conc curls: 12x10kg, 3x10x12.5kg, 8x15kg

Hammer curls: 12x14kgs, 10x16kgs, 8x18kgs, 6x22.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Delts and triceps*

DB shoulder press: 14x22.5kgs, 10x27.5kgs, 8x32.5kgs, 6x37.5kgs + 2 forced reps

Lateral raises: 16x7.5kgs 14x10kgs, 12x12.5kgs, 10x15kgs, 8x17.5kgs, 6x20kgs

Rear delt DB raises: 14x10kgs, 12x12.5gs, 10x15kgs, 8x17.5kgs, 8x17.5kgs

DB shrugs: 14x32.5kgs, 12x40kgs, 10x42.5kgs, 8x47.5kgs, 6x50kgs

Skullcrushers: 12x30kg, 10x40kg, 8x45kg, 7x50kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x3stack, 10x5stack,8x7stack 6x8stack

OH rope extensions: 12x5stack, 10x8stack, 8x9stack, 6x10stack


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Looking good mate. Looks like i got a similar goal to you. GET LEAN! lol.

I find keeping a journal is helping with beating the last workout. How's the diet? Doing much cardio?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi mate, yeah keeping track of all the numbers certainly helps in keeping track and beating the previous weeks work. Diet is decent. I'd dropped my carbs pretty low up until the last 2 weeks but I'm gradually increasing them now. I got down to a bodyfat level I was happy with and now I'm going to lean bulk through to next year I reckon.

I've just been on a tbol only cycle and stripped quite a bit of fat and lost 3lbs. Was definitely mostly fat though as my strength shot up and I love visibly much more leaner and vascular. Had lots of comments in the gym asking what I'm on lol. Good stuff and will definitely do another cycle, would love to know what it's like on a calorie surplus! As far cardio, no I hate it ha. Should really start to do some more for the health benefits than anything else but I just don't enjoy it.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*This afternoon was legs: *

Seated calf raises / Donkey calf raises SS's: 3x10x50kg/3x12x11stack

Leg press: 14x100kg, 12x160kg, 10x220kg, 8x240kg, 8x280kg

Leg extensions: 12x6 stack, 10x8stack, 8x10stack, 6x11stack

Leg curls: 12x6 stack, 10x8stack, 8x10stack, 6x11stack


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thing with cardio is that many "bodybuilders" are just so dull and mundane about it all. Its either low intensity incline walking, stepper, X trainer or HIIT....in that case, of course cardio is boring as sh1t lol

There is SO much cardio out there. People bang on about varying up your weights workouts to spur new growth ect. But why not for cardio??? Summer is on its way so get creative. Do some car pushing/pulling with mates. Do some topless running the park when its full of fitties  . Skipping. Tyre flipping (if you can find one big enough). Go for a long cycle on a nature trail or something with your bird (if you have one), or find a new one and go on an active date with her. Just gotta keep it fresh and fun.

Either that. Or just take some ECA and clenbuterol and incorporate some supersets if you still can't be a55ed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Right, been out of the gym 12 days due to a bike accident but going to be going for a back session in about an hours time. My wrist's been dodgy since the off and I was going to have a week or so off anyway so thought it was best to give it a bit of time to heal. It's a lot better now and going to see how it feels doing a bit of light back work.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Had a light back session today. Wrist held up okay but did feel it straining at points.

WG pull ups: 12xbw, 10xbw+5kg, 8xbw+6.75kg, 6xbw+7.5kg

Isolever pull downs: 14x40kg, 12x50kg, 10x60kg, 8x70kg, 6x80kg

Seated row: 14x7stack, 12x8stack, 10x9stack, 8x10stack, 6x11stack

WG BO lever row: 14x20kg, 12x30kg, 10x35kg, 8x45kg, 6x50kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was delts and tris*

*Notes:* The wrist really isn't ready for DB shoulder press yet so took it very easy on them. Wrist felt fine on the raises though which I found odd?

DB shoulder press: 15x15kgs, 15x20kgs, 15x22.5kgs, 12x25kgs

Lateral raises: 14x7.5kgs, 12x10kgs, 10x12.5kgs, 8x15kgs

Rear delt DB raises: 18x5kgs, 12x7.5kgs, 10x10kgs, 8x12.5kgs, 8x15kgs

DB shrugs: 14x28kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 10x35kgs, 8x37.5kgs, 6x40kgs

Skullcrushers: Gave these a miss as they're a wrist killer.

V bar pushdowns: 12x3stack, 10x4stack,8x5stack 6x6stack

OH rope extensions: 12x5stack, 10x6stack, 8x7stack, 6x8stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Just got back from doing some legs*

Seated calf raises / Donkey calf raises SS's: 3x10x45kg/3x12x10stack

Leg press: 14x100kg, 12x160kg, 10x180kg, 8x200kg, 8x240kg

Leg extensions: 12x5 stack, 10x6stack, 8x7stack, 6x8stack

Leg curls: 12x4 stack, 10x5stack, 8x7stack, 6x8stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Wrist still dodgy as fook so dunno why I even bothered going tbh. A bit fed up at the moment and really wish it would just get better. Really light session because wrist was straining throughout:

*Chest / Biceps*

*
*

Decline BB press: 16x20kg, 15x60kg, 12x65kg, 10x70kg, 8x75kg, 6x85kg

Incline DB press: 12x12.5kgs, 10x15kgs, 8x17.5kgs, 6x20kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x7.5kgs, 10x10kgs. 8x12.5kgs, 8x15kgs,

Cable crossovers: 14x1stackkgs, 12x2stack, 10x3stack, 8x4stack

EZ curls: 12x10kgs, 10x20kgs, 8x25kgs, 6x27.5kgs

BO Conc curls: 12x7.5kg, 3x10x10kg

Hammer curls: 12x10kgs, 10x12.5kgs, 8x15kgs, 6x17.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back today and the wrist is feeling a lot better strangely compared to yesterday! *

*
*

WG pull ups: 12xbw, 10xbw+5kg, 8xbw+7.5kg, 6xbw+10kg

Isolever pull downs: 14x47.5kg, 12x55kg, 10x65kg, 8x75kg, 6x85kg

Seated row: 14x8stack, 12x9stack, 10x10stack, 8x11stack, 6x12stack

WG BO lever row: 14x20kg, 12x35kg, 10x45kg, 8x50kg, 6x60kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was delts and tris*

*Notes:* The wrist really isn't ready for DB shoulder press yet so took it very easy on them again. Wrist felt fine on the raises though.

DB shoulder press: 15x15kgs, 15x20kgs, 15x20kgs, 12x22.5kgs

Lateral raises: 14x7.5kgs, 12x10kgs, 10x12.5kgs, 10x15kgs

Rear delt DB raises: 18x5kgs, 12x7.5kgs, 10x10kgs, 8x12.5kgs, 8x15kgs

DB shrugs: 14x30kgs, 12x35kgs, 10x40kgs, 8x42.5kgs, 6x45kgs

Skullcrushers: Gave these a miss again.

V bar pushdowns: 12x4stack, 10x5stack,8x6stack 6x7stack

OH rope extensions: 12x4stack, 10x5stack, 8x6stack, 6x7stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was legs:*

ATG Squats: 15x70kg, 12x90kg, 10x100kg, 8x110kg, 6x120kg

Leg press: 14x120kg, 12x140kg, 10x150kg, 8x180kg, 6x200kg

Leg extensions: 12x4 stack, 10x5stack, 8x7stack, 6x8stack

Leg curls: 12x5 stack, 10x6stack, 8x7stack, 6x8stack

Seated calf raises / Donkey calf raises SS's: 3x12x45kg/11stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest / Biceps

Decline BB press: 16x20kg, 15x60kg, 12x65kg, 10x70kg, 8x80kg, 6x95kg

Incline DB press: 12x15kgs, 10x20kgs, 8x27.5kgs, 6x30kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x7.5kgs, 10x15kgs. 8x17.5kgs, 8x20kgs,

Cable crossovers: 14x1stackkgs, 12x2stack, 10x3stack, 8x4stack

EZ curls: 12x15kgs, 10x22.5kgs, 8x27.5kgs, 6x30kgs

BO Conc curls: 12x10kgs, 3x10x12.5kgs

Hammer curls: 12x10kgs, 10x12.5kgs, 8x15kgs, 6x17.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back: *

WG pull ups: 12xbw, 10xbw+5kg, 8xbw+7.5kg, 6xbw+10kg

Isolever pull downs: 14x50kg, 12x60kg, 10x75kg, 8x85kg, 6x90kg

Seated row: 14x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x11stack, 8x12stack, 6x13stack

WG BO lever row: 14x20kg, 12x40kg, 10x55kg, 8x60kg, 6x65kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delts and tris

DB shoulder press: 15x15kgs, 15x20kgs 3x10x25kgs

Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 12x12.5kgs, 10x15kgs, 10x17.5kgs

Rear delt DB raises: 18x7.5kgs, 12x10kgs, 10x12.5kgs, 10x15kgs, 10x15kgs

DB shrugs: 14x30kgs, 12x37.5kgs, 10x40kgs, 8x45kgs, 6x47.5kgs

Skullcrushers: Gave these a miss again.

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 10x6stack,8x7stack 6x8stack

OH rope extensions: 12x4stack, 10x5stack, 8x6stack, 6x7stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Chest / Biceps*

*
*

Decline BB press: 15x60kg, 12x70kg, 10x80kg, 8x85kg, 6x97.5kg

Incline DB press: 14x15kgs, 12x20kgs, 10x27.5kgs, 8x30kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs. 10x17.5kgs, 8x20kgs,

Cable crossovers: 14x2stackkgs, 12x3stack, 10x4stack, 8x5stack

EZ curls: 12x20kgs, 10x25kgs, 8x305kgs, 6x40kgs

BO Conc curls: 12x10kgs, 3x10x17.5kgs

Hammer curls: 12x10kgs, 10x12.5kgs, 8x15kgs, 6x17.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was back:

WG pull ups: 12xbw, 10xbw+5kg, 8xbw+7.5kg, 6xbw+10kg

Isolever pull downs: 14x55kg, 12x65kg, 10x80kg, 8x85kg, 6x92.5kg

Seated row: 14x9stack, 12x11stack, 10x12stack, 8x13stack, 6x14stack

WG BO lever row: 14x20kg, 12x40kg, 10x55kg, 8x60kg, 6x66.25kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday was delts and tris*

DB shoulder press: 15x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 10x22.5kgs, 8x25kgs 8x27.5kgs

Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 12x12.5kgs, 10x15kgs, 10x17.5kgs

Rear delt DB raises: 18x7.5kgs, 12x10kgs, 10x12.5kgs, 10x15kgs, 8x17.5kgs

DB shrugs: 14x32.5kgs, 12x40kgs, 10x42.5kgs, 8x47.5kgs, 6x50kgs

Skullcrushers: Gave these a miss again, going to start on them next week

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 10x6stack,8x7stack 6x8stack

OH rope extensions: 12x4stack, 10x5stack, 8x6stack, 6x7stack

*Today was legs*

Seated calf raises / Donkey calf raises SS's: 3x12x50kg/13stack

ATG Squats: 15x70kg, 12x90kg, 10x105kg, 8x112.5kg, 6x122.5kg

Leg press: 14x120kg, 12x140kg, 10x150kg, 8x180kg, 6x200kg

Leg extensions: 12x5 stack, 10x6stack, 8x8stack, 6x9stack

Leg curls: 12x6 stack, 10x5stack, 8x8stack, 6x9stack


----------



## superstar (Apr 4, 2011)

sounds like a good routine, gonna give it a go!!!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

It's basically this routine I'm doing with a few changes:

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/dougs-4-day-split-workout.html

I find it's a decent routine and it's pretty well balanced. Give it a go for a bit see what you reckon


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was chest and bi's*

Decline BB press: 15x60kg, 12x80kg, 10x85kg, 8x95kg, 6x102.5kg

Incline DB press: 14x15kgs, 12x20kgs, 10x27.5kgs, 6x32.5kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs. 10x17.5kgs, 8x20kgs, 6x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 14x2stackkgs, 12x3stack, 10x4stack, 8x5stack, 6x6stack, 12x3stack

EZ curls: 12x25kgs, 10x35kgs, 8x40kgs, 6x45kgs

BO Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 10x10kgs, 8x12.5kgs, 7x15kgs

Hammer curls: 3x12x15kgs

Wrist is definately on the mend. Felt 10x better today.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back and abit of calves

Seated calf raises / Donkey calf raises SS's: 3x12x50kg/3x10x14stack

WG pull ups: 12xbw, 10xbw+5kg, 8xbw+10kg, 6xbw+12.5kg

Isolever pull downs: 14x60kg, 12x70kg, 10x82.kg, 8x87.5kg, 6x90kg

Seated row: 14x9stack, 12x12stack, 10x13stack, 8x14stack, 6x15stack

WG BO lever row: 14x20kg, 12x40kg, 10x55kg, 8x60kg, 6x66.25kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was delts and tris*

DB shoulder press: 15x17.5kgs, 12x20kgs, 10x25kgs, 8x27.5kgs 8x30kgs

Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 12x12.5kgs, 10x15kgs, 8x17.5kgs, 6x20kgs

Rear delt DB raises: 18x7.5kgs, 12x10kgs, 10x12.5kgs, 10x15kgs, 8x17.5kgs, 6x20kgs

DB shrugs: 14x32.5kgs, 12x40kgs, 10x42.5kgs, 8x47.5kgs, 6x50kgs

Skullcrushers: Gave these a go this week but left wrist still not liking them. Just did 12x20kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x6stack, 10x7stack,8x8stack 6x9stack

OH rope extensions: 12x5stack, 10x6stack, 8x7stack, 6x8stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Seated calf raises / Donkey calf raises SS's: 3x12x50kg/14stack

ATG Squats: 15x70kg, 12x100kg, 10x110kg, 8x115kg, 6x125kg

Leg press: 14x120kg, 12x160kg, 10x180kg, 8x200kg, 6x220kg

Leg extensions: 12x6 stack, 10x7stack, 8x8stack, 6x9stack

Single leg curls: 12x3 stack, 10x4stack, 8x6stack, 6x7stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Chest & biceps*

Decline BB press: 15x60kg, 12x82.5kg, 10x85kg, 8x95kg, 6x105kg

Incline DB press: 14x15kgs, 12x20kgs, 10x27.5kgs, 7x32.5kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x7.5kgs, 12x15kgs. 10x17.5kgs, 8x20kgs, 7x22.5kgs

Low cable flyes: 12x1stack, 3x12x2stack

EZ curls: 12x27.5kgs, 10x40kgs, 8x42.5kgs, 6x47.5kgs

Conc curls: 12x7.5kgs, 10x10kgs, 3x10x12.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back and a bit of calves:

Seated calf raises / Donkey calf raises SS's: 3x12x55kg/3x12x14stack

WG pull ups: 12xbw, 10xbw+5kg, 8xbw+11.25kg, 6xbw+13.75kg

Isolever pull downs: 14x65kg, 12x75kg, 10x85kg, 8x87.5kg, 6x95kg

Seated row: 14x9stack, 12x12stack, 10x13stack, 8x14stack, 6x15stack

WG BO lever row: 14x20kg, 12x40kg, 10x55kg, 8x60kg, 6x66.25kg


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Xercise is ok on a Sunday afternoon you can actually get on something.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Shoulder / tricep session today. *

DB shoulder press: 15x17.5kgs, 12x22.5kgs, 10x27.5kgs, 8x30kgs 6x32.5kgs

Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 12x12.5kgs, 10x15kgs, 8x17.5kgs, 7x20kgs, 10x10kgs

Rear delt DB raises: 18x7.5kgs, 12x10kgs, 10x12.5kgs, 10x15kgs, 8x17.5kgs, 7x20kgs

DB shrugs: 14x32.5kgs, 12x40kgs, 10x42.5kgs, 8x50kgs, 6x52.5kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x6stack, 10x7stack,8x8stack 6x9stack

OH rope extensions: 12x5stack, 10x6stack, 8x7stack, 6x8stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Milzeh said:


> Xercise is ok on a Sunday afternoon you can actually get on something.


The one in Wakefield or Xscape? I've yet to go to an xercise but heard they're pretty poor. I'm back at a small back street gym in Normanton and love it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Seen your in Wakefield, you can look forward to a new gym very soon!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice one, where abouts? Is it a gym you're opening yourself?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Nice one, where abouts? Is it a gym you're opening yourself?


Not myself no, but a guy who I have worked for previously. My brother will be the manager and it will be a very nice gym.

The plans arn't fully drawn up yet, but the location has been finalised and agreed upon. The fitters have seen the place and are discussing plans, the idea is to be open by the end of summer.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs:

Donkey calf raises SS's: 3x12x14stack

ATG Squats: 15x70kg, 12x100kg, 10x110kg, 8x120kg, 6x127.5kg

Leg press: 14x120kg, 12x180kg, 10x190kg, 8x200kg, 6x230kg

Leg extensions: 12x6 stack, 10x7stack, 8x8stack, 6x9stack

Single leg curls: 12x4 stack, 10x6stack, 8x7stack, 6x8stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Decided I'm going to try a long term change in the way I try. I'm opting for the lower volume high intensity style DC (aka Doggcrapp) training.

Here's what I've come up with for my first blast:

RP = rest pause, SS = straight set

Upper 1:

Decline bench (11-15rp)

Hammer shoulder press (11-15rp)

CG Smith press, (11-15rp)

Pull downs to back (11-15rp)

Deadlifts (SS 6-9 + 10-12)

Lower 1:

Machine curls, (11-20rp)

reverse grip cable curls (SS 10-20)

leg press calf raises, (SS 10-12 5 sec negs, 15 sec pause)

standing leg curls, (15-30rp)

squats (SS 6-8 + 20 repper)

Upper 2:

Hammer incline press (11-15rp)

Smith shoulder press (11-15rp)

V pushdowns, (11-20rp)

Close-reverse grip rack chins (11-15rp)

T-bar rows (SS 6-9 + 10-12)

Lower 2:

alternate dumbbell curls (11-20rp)

pinwheel curls (SS 10-20)

machine calf raises (SS 10-12 5 sec negs, 15 sec pause)

lying leg curls (15-30rp)

leg press (SS 6-8 + 20 repper)

Upper 3:

Flat DB press (11-15rp)

DB shoulder press (11-15rp)

Reverse grip Smith press (11-20rp)

Hammer pulldowns, (11-15rp)

BB rows (SS 6-9 + 10-12)

Lower 3:

Cable curls (11-20rp)

alternate hammer curls (SS 10-20)

seated calf raises (SS 10-12 5 sec negs, 15 sec pause)

SLDLs (SS - 15-25)

hack squat (SS 6-8 + 20 repper)

And obviously the extreme stretching each session. Have my first lower workout today to get a feeling for it so will report back how I find it.

Ryan.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Lower 1:*

Machine curls, 4 stack - x14, x6, x3

reverse grip cable curls SS 7stackx15

leg press calf raises, (SS 10-12 5 sec negs, 15 sec pause - 100kg

standing leg curls, x15 x8 x5

squats 8x130kg, 20x100kg

Did the stretches too but could only manage the quad one for about 25-30 seconds. God it hurt following the widowmaker.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

First upper DC session today:

Decline bench 15rp - 100kg x8, x4, x3,

Hammer shoulder press 40kg x8 x4 x3

CG Smith press, 60kg x9 x5 x3

Pull downs to back 13stack x8 x5 x3

Deadlifts 7x140kg, 4x180kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Upper 2:

Hammer incline press 16rp - 84kg - 8/5/3

Smith shoulder press 16rp - 80kg - 8/5/3

Dips (Upright tri focus) 20rp - 10xbw+20kg, 6xbw+20kg, 4xbw+20kg

Lat pulldowns to front 16rp - 8/5/3

T-bar rows SS - 8x70kg, 8x70kg


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

how you finding the dogcrapp training compared to volume?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Alright mate. 

It's very early days yet as only done a week but I like it. It's a bit weird going in and only doing one set (albeit a fooking hard one) for each muscle. I'm used to doing like a normal split and 12 sets for each bodypart. As long as I keep progressing with the weights I'm lifting and do the rest-pause sets as intensely as I can then I think I will make a lot of progress on DC. I'm starting with pretty comfortable weights so I can put them up each week for a good few months and I'm keeping my reps to a 2/3 second negative which feels good.

How was Bodypower btw pal? Enjoy it? Get to meet some of the big names?


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

good stuff! i did the HIT style training but found i only got enough from it on certain days when my mindset was focused, after work all day ect when i get dwn the gym im not mentally strong enough to push myself enough to get out whats needed so im trying volume (partial reps) im likeing it! and yes mate saw plenty there but the 1 who impressed me the most was wolf, hes a beast! big ron also looked good! p.s sorry bwt the 1 paragraph reply the enter buttons dont work for some reason


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Gotta admit even today I was tempted to throw in a few extra sets for some of the exercises but I'm sticking with it for the long run. Well at least a couple of months! lol. Old habits die hard and I'm used to totally smashing each muscle so I'm paranoid at the moment that I might not be growing to my full potential. Sounds daft I know ha. I can see it getting much harder as I put the weights up anyway and I bet I won't feel like doing anymore.

Nice one, Wolf actually scares me, he's a beast of a man. A couple of my mates went and said it was a top day. They had strongmen there and stuff too didn't thy? Going next year wi out a doubt!


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

haha yes exactly unless i leave gym feeling like iv been stomped by 5 beasts i feel iv not done enough! wolf is a beast mate, hes a really big guy! and yes all sorts there and yank strongman brian shaw was there hes a monster of a man! if he says its friday then its friday lol ....get yaself dwn nxt year mate its a good weekend!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Lower 2*

alternate dumbbell curls 17rp - 22.5kgs - 9/5/3

pinwheel curls (SS 10-20) - 20x30kgs

BO machine calf raises (12 stack - 10 reps - 5sec negs + 15 pause)

lying leg curls 8stack - 27rp - 14/9/4

leg press (SS 6-8 + 20 repper) : 8x270kg - 20x200kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

jonesy1234cas said:


> haha yes exactly unless i leave gym feeling like iv been stomped by 5 beasts i feel iv not done enough! wolf is a beast mate, hes a really big guy! and yes all sorts there and yank strongman brian shaw was there hes a monster of a man! if he says its friday then its friday lol ....get yaself dwn nxt year mate its a good weekend!


 Yeah, definately going next year. Feel like I majorly missed out seeing all the pics.

How's your training going pal?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Upper 3:*

Flat DB press: warmup then 15rp - 40kgs - 8/5/2

DB shoulder press 17rp - 30kgs - 9/5/3

V pushdowns, 20rp - 8stack - 11/6/3

Hammer pulldowns, 15rp - 90kg - 8/4/3

BB rows - SS- 2x8x80kg, 10x60kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Monday - Chest/biceps*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 14x80kg, 9x105kg. Nice controllled reps

Incline DB press: 12x25kgs, 8x35kgs

Flat DB flyes: 14x17.5kgs, 12x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x4stack

DB concentration curl: 12x10kgs, 12x17.5kgs

EZ curl: 8x50kgs + 2 forced reps

Machine curl: 10x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back *(and a bit of calves to try and get the bastards to grow!)

Dumbbell pullovers: 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs

Closegrip pulldowns: 12x10stack, 10x4from bottom

One-Arm DB Row: 12x30kgs, 10x50kgs

Wide grip cable row: 12x9stack, 10x3big stacks

Deadlifts: 12x80kg, 10x120kg

Seated Calf Press: 20x25kgs, 7x45kgs - 15 sec hold on each rep.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Delts and tri's - no spotter unfortunately but okay session nonetheless. *

DB Shoulder press: 12x22.5kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 8x32.5kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 12x12.5kgs, 10x17.5kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx12

Reverse DB flyes: 12x10kgs, 12x12.5kgs, 12x17.5kgs

DB Shrugs: 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x50kgs

Seated tricep press: 12x32.5kgs, 9x42.5kgs, 9x42.5kgs

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 10x8stack

OH rope extentions: 12x4stack, 10x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*LEGZ*

Squats: 15x60kg, 14x80kg, 12x100kg, 8x140kg, 20x130kg

Leg Extensions: 15x6stack, 12x7stack, 8x9stack

Lying Hamstring Curl: 14x5stack, 12x6stack. 10x8stack

Calf Press machine: 10x5 stack (5 sec rest-pause) 10x8stack (5 sec rest-pause)

Seated Calf Raise: 10x45kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Monday - Chest/biceps*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 14x80kg, 9x110kg.

Incline DB press: 12x20kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x37.5kgs

Flat DB flyes: 14x17.5kgs, 12x20kgs, 12x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 12x4stack, 12x5stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, 8x52.5kgs + 2 forced reps

DB concentration curl: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs 10x17.5kgs

EZ cable curls: 10x12stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back (and a bit of calves to try and get the bastards to grow!)*

Dumbbell pullovers: 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x42.5kgs

Closegrip pulldowns: 12x10stack, 12x12stack, 10x4from bottom

One-Arm DB Row: 12x30kgs, 10x42.5kgs, 10x52.5kgs

Wide grip cable row: 12x8stack, 12x11stack, 10x13stack

Deadlifts: 12x80kg, 10x130kg

Seated Calf Press: 20x25kgs, 8x47.5kgs - 5 sec hold on each rep.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How's the DC training going mate? I did it for 20 weeks up until feb and really enjoyed it. Thinking of going back to it when am bulking in September. Do you go on intensemuscle? As I found this was a huge help and loads of info about DC?

I see your not doing the DC style calves? Dont blame you mate I couldn't manage them, they were a killer!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi mate, I managed about 10 days on DC but figured that at this stage of training that it probably wasn't for me. I prefer to do a few extra sets and get a pump and proper contraction in the muscle. Some will disagree and say you don't need this to grow but I think I prefer a little bit more volume and training a bit more frequently.

With DC I just wasn't aching or anything. I can appreciate that it will work if you're training to max intensity each rest pause set and putting the weights up but I've gone back to a 4 day split for now. Just started an anavar cycle too so wanted to put the volume up a bit. I think I'll still use some DC principles on some sets though. Like today for example I did really slow negatives on my pulldowns and rows and yesterday I did quite slow negs on bench and it really does help get a proper contraction of the muscle.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I know what you mean about wanting to do extra sets as I was like that for a couple of weeks, but then I got into DC and got a little obsessed with beating the book! As in if I didn't increase the weight or reps I'd be p1ssed at myself.

Even though im not carrying it on at the moment i have carried a few of it's principles into the training I do now, for example the slow negatives and stretches.

Good luck with the training mate and I've subbed


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers mate, appreciate it  .

*Delts and tri's *

DB Shoulder press: 12x22.5kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 8x35kg

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 12x12.5kgs, 12x17.5kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx12, 4stackx10

Reverse DB flyes: 12x10kgs, 12x12.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs

DB Shrugs: 12x32,5kgs, 10x52.5kgs

Seated tricep press: 12x32.5kgs, 9x42.5kgs, 9x45kgs

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x8stack

OH rope extentions: 12x4stack, 10x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs:

Squats: 15x60kg, 14x80kg, 12x100kg, 8x145kg

Leg Extensions: 15x6stack, 12x9stack, 12x10stack

Lying Hamstring Curl: 14x5stack, 12x6stack. 12x9stack

Calf Press machine: 10x5 stack (5 sec rest-pause) 10x9stack (5 sec rest-pause)

Seated Calf Raise: 8x50kg 5 sec rest pause


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back*

Dumbbell pullovers: 12x20kgs, 12x35kgs, 12x45kgs

Closegrip pulldowns: 12x10stack, 12x12stack, 11x4from bottom

One-Arm DB Row: 12x32.5kgs, 10x45kgs, 10x55kgs

Wide grip cable row: 12x8stack, 12x12stack, 10x14stack

Deadlifts: 12x80kg, 10x135kg

Seated Calf Press: 20x25kgs, 8x50kgs - 5 sec hold on each rep.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday - Chest/biceps

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 14x80kg, 9x115kg.

Incline DB press: 12x20kgs, 10x32.5kgs, 7x40kgs

Incline DB flyes: 14x17.5kgs, 12x20kgs, 12x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 12x4stack, 14x5stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x42.5kgs, 7x55kgs + 2 forced reps

DB concentration curl: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs 11x17.5kgs

EZ cable curls: 10x12stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs:

Squats: 15x60kg, 14x80kg, 12x100kg, 8x147.5kg

Leg Extensions: 15x6stack, 12x9stack, 11x11stack

Lying Hamstring Curl: 14x5stack, 12x6stack. 12x10stack

Calf Press machine: 10x6 stack (5 sec rest-pause) 10x10stack (5 sec rest-pause)

Seated Calf Raise: 8x55kg 5 sec rest pause


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Delts & triceps*

DB Shoulder press: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 8x37.5kg

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 3stackx14, 4stackx12, 5stackx10

Reverse DB flyes: 12x10kgs, 14x15kgs, 10x20kgs (last 2/3 reps were a bit dodgy, will try and maintain form next week)

DB Shrugs: 12x32,5kgs, 12x55kgs

Seated tricep press: 12x32.5kgs, 10x47.5kgs, 10x47.5kgs

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x8stack

OH rope extentions: 12x4stack, 10x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back

Dumbbell pullovers: 12x20kgs, 12x35kgs, 8x47.5kgs

Closegrip pulldowns: 12x10stack, 12x12stack, 8x3from bottom

One-Arm DB Row: 12x32.5kgs, 10x45kgs, 10x55kgs

Wide grip cable row: 12x8stack, 12x12stack, 12x14stack

Deadlifts: 12x80kg, 10x140kg

Seated Calf Press: 20x25kgs, 8x50kgs - 5 sec hold on each rep.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Tuesday - Chest/biceps*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 14x85kg, 8x117.5kg.

Incline DB press: 12x20kgs, 10x32.5kgs, 8x40kgs, 6x40kgs

Flat DB flyes: 14x17.5kgs, 12x20kgs, 10x25kgs

Incleine DB flyes: 12x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 12x4stack, 14x5stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x42.5kgs, 7x55kgs + 3 forced reps

DB concentration curl: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs 12x17.5kgs

Machine curls: 15RP set:4stack 7/5/2


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was legs:*

Deep Squats (won't call them ATG but they are deep): 15x60kg, 14x80kg, 12x100kg, 8x150kg - PB

Leg Extensions: 15x6stack, 12x9stack, 10x12stack

Lying Hamstring Curl: 14x5stack, 12x6stack. 10x11stack

Calf Press machine: 10x6 stack (5 sec rest-pause) 10x11stack (5 sec rest-pause)

Seated Calf Raise: 8x55kg 5 sec rest pause


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Delts & triceps*

DB Shoulder press: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 7x40kgs, 5x40kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 13x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 3stackx14, 4stackx12, 5stackx11

Reverse DB flyes: 12x10kgs, 14x15kgs, 12x20kgs

DB Shrugs: 12x32,5kgs, 9x60kgs

Seated tricep press: 12x32.5kgs, 10x40kgs, 10x50kgs

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x8stack

OH rope extentions: 12x4stack, 10x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back*

Isolever pulldown machine: 14x50kg, 14x60kg,12x80kg, 12x100kg

Widegrip pulldowns: 12x10stack, 12x12stack, 12x5from bottom

One-Arm DB Row: 12x32.5kgs, 10x45kgs, 12x55kgs, 12x55kgs

Wide grip cable row: 12x8stack, 12x12stack, 12x13stack

Deadlifts: 12x80kg, 10x145kg

Seated Calf Press: 20x25kgs, 8x50kgs - 5 sec hold on each rep.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Tuesday - Chest/biceps* - Strength certainly up today. I'd say the var has well and truely kicked in now  - Definately leaner too!

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 9x120kg, 2x140kg

Incline DB press: 12x20kgs, 10x32.5kgs, 6x42.5kgs, 5x42.5kgs

Flat DB flyes: 14x17.5kgs, 12x20kgs, 12x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x6stack, 13x6stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x42.5kgs, 7x55kgs + 3 forced reps

DB concentration curl: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs 12x17.5kgs

Machine curls: 17RP set:4stack 9/5/3


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs:

Deep Squats: 15x60kg, 14x80kg, 12x100kg, 8x152.5kg - PB

Leg Extensions: 15x6stack, 12x9stack, 10x12stack

Lying Hamstring Curl: 14x5stack, 12x6stack. 10x11stack

Calf Press machine: 10x6 stack (5 sec rest-pause) 10x11stack (5 sec rest-pause)

Seated Calf Raise: 8x55kg 5 sec rest pause


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Delts & triceps*

DB Shoulder press: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 7x40kgs, 5x40kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 13x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 3stackx14, 4stackx12, 5stackx12

Reverse flye machine: 14x50kg, 14x70kg, 12x80kg

Trap bar shrugs (bar weighs 30kg i think): 12x70kgs, 12x110kgs, 12x130kg

BTN DB extentions: 12x12.5kgs, 12x12.5kgs

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x6stack, 12x6stack. Thumbs out slow form.

OH rope extentions: 12x4stack, 12x4stack, 12x4stack slow reps.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back*

Isolever pulldown machine: 14x50kg, 14x60kg,12x80kg, 10x105kg

Widegrip pulldowns: 12x10stack, 12x12stack, 10x4from bottom

One-Arm DB Row: 12x32.5kgs, 10x45kgs, 12x55kgs, 8x60kgs, 8x60kgs

Wide grip cable row: 12x8stack, 12x12stack, 12x14stack

Deadlifts: 12x80kg, 10x150kg

Machine Calf Press: 20x7stack, 8x12stack, 8x12stack - 5 sec hold on each rep.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest / biceps: Felt a bit tire today after a long day at work and a ****ty nights sleep. Diet not been the best either.

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg,6x125kg, 6x125kg

Incline DB press: 12x20kgs, 10x32.5kgs, 6x37.5kgs, 37.5kgs

Flat DB flyes: 14x17.5kgs, 12x20kgs, 12x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack,

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x42.5kgs, 7x55kgs + 3 forced reps

DB concentration curl: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs 12x17.5kgs

Machine curls: 17RP set:4stack 9/5/3


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was legs:*

Deep Squats: 15x60kg, 14x80kg, 12x100kg, 6x160kg - PB

Leg Extensions: 15x6stack, 12x9stack, 10x12stack

Lying Hamstring Curl: 14x5stack, 12x6stack. 10x11stack

Calf Press machine: 10x6 stack (5 sec rest-pause) 10x12stack (5 sec rest-pause)

Seated Calf Raise: 8x55kg 5 sec rest pause


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just seen this thread and looks a good un  subbed 

Jw who you dont do single leg movements on the machines that your stacking on? Surely would make your workout more intense and isolate the muscle more?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

diixxy said:


> Just seen this thread and looks a good un  subbed
> 
> Jw who you dont do single leg movements on the machines that your stacking on? Surely would make your workout more intense and isolate the muscle more?


 Thanks for the sub mate  . I sometimes do single leg movements on machines like the hamstring curl or leg extentions but haven't done so for a while. Might mix it up a bit next week and do some single leg movements. Might throw some leg presses in too.

*Today was delts & triceps*

Smith shoulder press: 12x50kgs, 12x60kgs, 12x70kgs, 10x80kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 13x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 3stackx14, 4stackx12, 5stackx13

Reverse flye machine: 14x50kg, 14x70kg, 12x87.5kg

Trap bar shrugs (bar weighs 30kg i think): 12x70kgs, 12x110kgs, 12x150kg

Tri dips machine: 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 14x15stack

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x6stack, 12x8stack. Thumbs out slow form.

OH rope extentions: 12x5stack, 12x5stack slow reps.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was back*

Isolever pulldown machine: 14x50kg, 14x60kg,12x80kg, 12x100kg

Widegrip pulldowns: 12x10stack, 12x12stack, 12x13stack

One-Arm DB Row: 12x32.5kgs, 10x45kgs, 13x55kgs, 13x55kgs

Wide grip cable row: 12x8stack, 12x12stack, 12x14stack

Deadlifts: 12x80kg, 10x160kg

*
Also a few notes regarding my new diet.*

Started a CKD diet today in hope to shed some fat and just to give it a bash as I've heard good things.

Diet today has looked like:

8am: 4 rashes of bacon, 3 scrambled eggs

10.30am: 2tbsp double cream, 250g chicken with skin, some cabbage.

13.00pm: 250g chicken with skin, 2tbsp EVOO, some cabbage.

15.45pm: 200g steak, 40g cheddar, some spinach

5.30pm: cuppa black coffee

6.00pm: WORKOUT

7.00pm: PWO shake: 45g egg white powder and 2tbsp double cream

8.15pm: 200g steak, 40g cheddar, onions and spinach

10.45pm: 140g mackerel.

Look okay?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Incline DB press: 12x20kgs, 10x32.5kgs, 12x40kgs, 9x40kgs

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 8x100kg, 8x100kg

Flat DB flyes: 12x17.5kgs, 12x22.5kgs 12x25kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack,

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x42.5kgs, 7x55kgs + 3 forced reps

DB concentration curl: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs 12x17.5kgs, 10x20kgs

Cable curls : 17RP set:4 from bottom 9/5/3


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today's diet: *

8am: 4 rashes of bacon, 3 scrambled eggs

10.30am: 2tbsp EVOO 250g chicken with skin, some spinach

13.00pm: 130g salmon, 50g chicken with skin, 2tbsp EVOO, some cabbage.

15.45pm: 160g mackerel, 1tbsp peanut butter, some spinach

5.30pm: cuppa black coffee

6.00pm: WORKOUT

7.00pm: PWO shake: 45g egg white powder and 2tbsp EVOO

8.15pm: 200g lean mince, 20g cheddar, 2tbsp EVOO, onions, mushrooms, and spinach

10.45pm: 100g mackerel and a bit of brie cheese.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday was legs:*

Deep Squats: 15x60kg, 14x80kg, 12x100kg, 6x165kg - PB

Leg Extensions: 15x6stack, 12x9stack, 10x12stack

Lying Hamstring Curl: 14x5stack, 12x6stack. 10x11stack

Calf Press machine: 10x6 stack (5 sec rest-pause) 10x12stack (5 sec rest-pause)

Seated Calf Raise: 8x55kg 5 sec rest pause

*Today was delts & triceps*

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x37.5kgs, 8x37.5kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 13x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 3stackx14, 4stackx12, 5stackx13, 6stackx11

Reverse flye machine: 14x50kg, 14x70kg, 12x95kg

Trap bar shrugs (bar weighs 30kg i think): 12x70kgs, 12x110kgs, 12x155kg

Tri dips machine: 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 12xfullstack

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x6stack, 12x8stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope extentions: 12x5stack, 12x5stack slow reps.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was chest / biceps

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 8x120kg, 6x120kg

Incline DB press: 12x20kgs, 10x32.5kgs, 8x40kgs, 8x40kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x17.5kgs, 12x22.5kgs 12x25kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 12x6stack,

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x42.5kgs, 7x55kgs + 3 forced reps

DB concentration curl: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs 12x17.5kgs, 10x20kgs

Cable curls : 17RP set:4 from bottom 9/5/3


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Wednesday was back:

Widegrip chins: 12xbw, 12xbw+15kg, , 10xbw25kg

One-Arm DB Row: 12x32.5kgs, 10x45kgs, 12x60kgs, 12x60kgs

Wide grip cable row: 12x8stack, 12x12stack, 12x14stack

Deadlifts: 12x80kg, wrist was feeling a bit tender from been on the motorbike all weekend. Been touring and wrist has really taken a pummeling so gave the heavy deads a miss.

Seated calf raises: 12x55kg

Machine calf raises: 12stackx10 (slow 5 sec reps)


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delts / triceps time in a few hours


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Just got back from some delts & triceps*

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 8x40kgs, 8x40kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 14x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 3stackx14, 4stackx12, 6stackx12

Reverse flye machine: 14x50kg, 14x70kg, 12x95kg

Trap bar shrugs (bar weighs 30kg i think): 12x70kgs, 12x110kgs, 12x160kg

Tri dips machine: 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 14xfullstack, 12xfullstack

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x6stack, 12x8stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope extentions: 12x5stack, 12x5stack slow reps.

Got two lads at the gym asking what I had been taking today which is always nice. Told them I was just on anavar and they couldn't believe it. Said that I was getting bigger and I was looking stupidly vascular.  .


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Where you training? your local to wakefield if i remember right?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes mate I'm training at a gym called Fitness Zone in Normanton at the minute. Where abouts do you train?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday was Legs:*

Deep Squats: 15x60kg, 14x80kg, 12x100kg, 6x165kg

Leg Extensions: 15x6stack, 12x9stack, 12x12stack

Lying Hamstring Curl: 14x5stack, 12x6stack. 11x11stack

Calf Press machine: 10x6 stack (5 sec rest-pause) 10x12stack (5 sec rest-pause)

Seated Calf Raise: 8x55kg 5 sec rest pause

*Today was chest / biceps*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 8x100kg, 7x127.5kg

Incline DB press: 12x20kgs, 10x32.5kgs, 8x40kgs, 6x42.5kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x17.5kgs, 12x22.5kgs 13x25kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 12x6stack,

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x42.5kgs, 7x55kgs + 4 forced reps

BO concentration curl: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs 12x15kgs

Machine curls : 21RP set:4 stack 11/6/4


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice mate...do you not do flat bench?? your decline press is awesome btw!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Read the title, was expeting you to be on the mission for some cock or something, hope your not long of your goal.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Nice mate...do you not do flat bench?? your decline press is awesome btw!


I haven't flat BB benched for ages mate. Don't rate it for chest development at all, it tended to just stimulate my delts more than anything. If it works for you though why not. I really started to see more progress when just sticking to dumbells and the decline.



johnny_lee said:


> Read the title, was expeting you to be on the mission for some cock or something, hope your not long of your goal.


Haha, didn't really think the log title thru did I. Pretty lame I know. Will probably change it when I'm inspired and come up with something half decent/different.

Cheers for taking a look lads


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> I really started to see more progress when just sticking to dumbells and the decline.


Yeah, I agree with you, when I started DB press in seen a better change in development and strength...I still do flat though...but can't seem to get past 120x3reps, and thats been for about a month, lol...but my DB press has increased to 40kg...weird...


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

DB press is awesome for overall chest development IMO. I've been doing decline bench first a lot lately so think I'm going to switch it up next week and do incline DBs as the first exercise and see what I can push. Hopefully it will have gone up a little.

*Yesterday was back: *

Deadlifts: 12x80kg, 12x120kg, 10x170kg

Wide grip cable row: 12x8stack, 12x12stack, 10x15stack

Widegrip pull downs: 12x7stack, 12xbw10 stack, , 10x4 from bottom

One-Arm DB Row: 12x32.5kgs, 10x45kgs, 12x60kgs

Day off from gym today but working 2-10


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Just got back from some delts & triceps*

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 8x40kgs, 7x40kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 14x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 3stackx14, 4stackx12, 6stackx12

Reverse flye machine: 14x50kg, 14x70kg, 12x95kg

Tri dips machine: 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 14xfullstack, 12xfullstack

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x6stack, 12x8stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope extentions: 12x5stack, 12x6stack slow reps.

Going to do traps with legs tomorrow I think!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday was chest / biceps*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 8x100kg, 7x130kg

Incline DB press: 12x20kgs, 10x32.5kgs, 8x42.5kgs, 6x42.5kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x17.5kgs, 12x22.5kgs 13x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x6stack,

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x42.5kgs, 7x55kgs + 4 forced reps

BO concentration curl: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs 12x15kgs

Machine curls : 21RP set:4 stack 11/6/4

Off to do back now.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday was back: *

Wide grip cable row: 12x8stack, 12x12stack, 10x15stack

Widegrip pull ups 12xbw 12xbw+10kg, , 11xbw+20kg

One-Arm DB Row: 12x32.5kgs, 10x45kgs, 12x60kgs

Deadlifts: 12x80kg, 12x120kg, 8x170kg

Machine calf raises: 12x6 stack, 12x8stack, 12x11stack slow reps

Off to smash delts and tris now


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Just got back from some delts & triceps*

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs, 7x40kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 14x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 3stackx14, 4stackx12, 6stackx13

Reverse flye machine: Missed these but gonna do them tmoro with legs

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg, 12x110kg, 12x190kg, 20x 190kg

Tri dips machine: 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 14xfullstack, +10kg

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x6stack, 12x8stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope extentions: 12x5stack, 12x6stack slow reps.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Saturday was Legs:*

Deep Squats: 15x60kg, 14x80kg, 10x140kg, 10x140kg

Leg Extensions: 15x6stack, 12x9stack, 12x12stack

Lying Hamstring Curl: 14x5stack, 12x6stack. 11x11stack

Calf Press machine: 10x6 stack (5 sec rest-pause) 10x12stack (5 sec rest-pause), 10x12stack, 10x12stack

Seated Calf Raise: 8x55kg 5 sec rest pause

*Today was chest / biceps*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 8x100kg, 7x130kg

Incline DB press: 12x20kgs, 10x32.5kgs, 8x40kgs, 7x40kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x17.5kgs, 12x22.5kgs 14x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 13x6stack,

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x42.5kgs, 8x55kgs + 4 forced reps

BO concentration curl: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs 12x15kgs

Machine curls : 16RP set: 5 stack 8/5/3


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday was back: *

Widegrip pull ups 12xbw 12xbw+10kg, , 11xbw+20kg

Wide grip cable row: 12x8stack, 12x12stack, 10x15stack

One-Arm DB Row: 12x32.5kgs, 10x45kgs, 13x60kgs

Deadlifts: 12x80kg, 12x120kg, 8x170kg

Machine calf raises: 12x6 stack, 12x8stack, 12x11stack slow reps


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was delts and tris:

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs, 7x40kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 14x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 3stackx14, 4stackx12, 6stackx13

Reverse flye machine: Missed these but gonna do them tmoro with legs

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg, 12x110kg, 12x190kg, 20x 190kg

Tri dips machine: 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 14xfullstack, +10kg

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x6stack, 12x8stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope extentions: 12x5stack, 12x6stack slow reps.

Been working all weekend so going to do abit of legs today then chest/bis tomorrow.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs:

Deep Squats: 15x60kg, 14x80kg, 8x145kg, 8x145kg

Lying Hamstring Curl: 14x5stack, 12x6stack.11x10stack, 11x10stack

Calf Press machine: 10x6 stack (5 sec rest-pause) 12x10stack (5 sec rest-pause), 12x10stack, 12x10stack

Seated Calf Raise: 14x20kg 5 sec rest pause - 3 sets


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest / Biceps

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 8x100kg, 6x125kg

Incline BB press: 14x40kgs, 14x50kgs, 10x80kgs, 10x80kgs+4 slow negs

Flat DB flyes: 12x17.5kgs, 12x22.5kgs 14x22.5kgs, 14x12.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 13x5stack,, 13x5 stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x42.5kgs, 8x55kgs + 4 forced reps

Seated one armed concentration curl: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs 12x15kgs

Machine curls : 16RP set: 5 stack 8/5/3


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was back:

Widegrip pull ups 12xbw 12xbw+10kg, , 11xbw+20kg

Wide grip cable row: 12x8stack, 12x12stack, 10x15stack

One-Arm DB Row: 12x32.5kgs, 10x45kgs, 13x60kgs

Deadlifts: 12x80kg, 12x120kg, 8x170kg

Machine calf raises: 12x6 stack, 12x8stack, 12x11stack slow reps

Today was delts and tris:

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 8x40kgs, 7x40kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 14x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 3stackx14, 4stackx12, 6stackx13, 4stackx14

Reverse DB flyes: 12x10kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs

OH DB extentions: 14x30kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x40kgs

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x6stack, 12x8stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope extentions: 12x3stack, 12x3stack slow reps with back to cushion

Been working all weekend so going to do abit of legs today then chest/bis tomorrow


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

First day back after 12 days or so off.

Lightish sesh for chest and biceps:

Chest / Biceps

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 8x100kg,8x100kg

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 14x22,5kgs, 10x27.5kgs, 10x27.5kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs 14x17.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 13x5stack,, 13x5 stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x40kgs

Seated one armed concentration curl: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs 12x15kgs

Cable curls: 9stackx12, 9stackx12


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Wednesday was back:

DB pullovers: 12x20kgs, 12z25kgs, 12x37.5kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1 above big stack

BO DB rows: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x50kgs, 12z50kgs

WG cable rows: 12x6stack, 12z9stack, 12x11stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x100kg, 10x120kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday - Shoulders and triceps

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x30kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x12.5kgs, 15x12.5kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 4stackx14

Reverse DB flyes: 15x7.5kgs, 14x10kgs, 14x12.5kgs

Skulls: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x40kg

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x5stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope pushdowns: 12x2stack, 12x3stack

Off to do some traps/legs now


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Saturday - traps/quads/hams/calves

Shrug machine: 15x10stack, 15x12stack, 15xfull stack, 15xfull stack, 15xfull stack

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x9stack

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x160kg, 14x200kg

Hack squat machine: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 12x100kg

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x8stack

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 10x10 stack (5 sec pause at bottom of each rep)


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Wednesday was back:*

DB pullovers: 12x20kgs, 12z25kgs, 12x40kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1 all small stack

BO DB rows: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x52.5kgs, 12x52.5kgs

WG cable rows: 12x6stack, 12z9stack, 12x12stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x100kg, 10x130kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday - Shoulders and triceps

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 12x32.5kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x12.5kgs, 15x15kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 4stackx15

Reverse DB flyes: 15x7.5kgs, 14x10kgs, 14x15kgs

Skulls: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x45kg, 10x45kg

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x6stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope pushdowns: 12x2stack, 12x3stack

Off to do some traps/legs now


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was - Shoulders and triceps

Smith shoulder press: 12x40kgs, 12x50kgs, 10x80kg, 8x85kg

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 5stackx13

Reverse DB flyes: 15x7.5kgs, 14x10kgs, 14x15kgs

Skulls: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x45kg, 10x45kg

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x6stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope pushdowns: 12x2stack, 12x3stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was chest and biceps

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 10x105kg

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 14x22,5kgs, 10x35kgs, 10x35kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs 14x20kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 13x5stack,, 14x6 stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x42.5kgs, 12x42.5kgs

one armed DB preacher curl: 12x10kgs, 10x15kgs 10x15kgs

Straight bar cable curls: 9stackx12, 13stackx12, 13stackx12

Off to do back now.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Did back tonight:

DB pullovers: 12x20kgs, 12z25kgs, 12x45kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1big stack

BO DB rows: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 2x60kgs

WG cable rows: 12x6stack, 12z9stack, 12x13stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x100kg, 10x140kg, 5x180kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was shoulders and triceps

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 10x35kg

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 5stsckx14, 6stackx12

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 14x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg, 12x110kg, 20x150kg

Skulls: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x47.5kg, 10x47.5kg

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x6stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope pushdowns: 12x2stack, 12x4stack

Off to do legs now.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was legs:

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x10stack

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x160kg, 12x240kg

Hack squat machine: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 12x120kg

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x9stack

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 10x11 stack (5 sec pause at bottom of each rep)

Off to do chest / bi's now


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was chest / bi's*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 10x110kg

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 14x22,5kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x37.5kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs 13x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 13x5stack,, 14x6 stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x45kgs, 12x45kgs

one armed DB preacher curl: 12x10kgs, 10x15kgs 8x17.5kgs

DB Hammer curls: 15kgsx12, 20kgsx12, 22.5kgsx12


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back today:

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 9x47.5kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 8x2big stack

BO DB rows: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 13x60kgs

WG cable rows: 12x6stack, 12z9stack, 12x14stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x100kg, 10x150kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was shoulders and triceps:

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 9x37.5kg

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 5stsckx14, 6stackx12

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg, 12x110kg, 20x150kg need straps for these!

Skulls: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x47.5kg, 8x50kg

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x7stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope pushdowns: 12x2stack, 13x4stack

Legs tomorrow


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was legs:

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x11stack

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x160kg, 12x240kg

Hack squat machine: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 12x130kg

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x10stack

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 10x11 stack (5 sec pause at bottom of each rep)


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was chest / bi's*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 6x115kg

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 14x22,ekgs, 10x30kgs, 8x37.5kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs 13x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 13x5stack,, 14x6 stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x45kgs, 12x47.5kgs

one armed DB preacher curl: 12x10kgs, 10x15kgs 10x17.5kgs

DB Hammer curls: 15kgsx12, 20kgsx12, 22.5kgsx12


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back yesterday:*

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x45kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 9x2big stack

BO DB rows: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 13x60kgs

WG cable rows: 12x6stack, 12z9stack, 12x14stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x100kg, 10x160kg

*Today was shoulders and triceps:*

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 9x37.5kg

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 5stsckx14, 6stackx12

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs

Machine shrugs: 12x10stack, 20xfullstack, 16xfullstack+10kgs

Skulls: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x30kgs, 11x47.5kg, 8x47l5kg

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x7stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope pushdowns: 12x2stack, 13x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was legs:

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x12 stack, 14x12stack (5 sec pause at bottom of each rep)

Seated calf raises: 12x20kg, 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x45kg

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x12stack

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x160kg, 12x250kg

Hack squat machine: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 12x130kg, 12x130kg

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x10stack

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 10x11 stack (5 sec pause at bottom of each rep)


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was chest / bi's

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 6x120kg, 14x70kg

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 14x22,ekgs, 10x30kgs, 7x40kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 13x20kgs, 13x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 13x5stack,, 14x6 stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x45kgs, 12x50kgs

one armed DB preacher curl: 12x10kgs, 10x15kgs 10x17.5kgs

DB Hammer curls: 15kgsx12, 20kgsx12, 22.5kgsx12


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back today:

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x47.5kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 9x2big stack

BO Tbar rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 13x60kgs

WG cable rows: 12x6stack, 12z9stack, 12x14stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x100kg, 10x162.5kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delts / tris

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 6x40kgs, 9x37.5kg

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 5stsckx14, 6stackx13

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs, 16x17.5kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg 20x110kg, 20x150kg, 15x170kg

Skulls: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x30kgs, 11x47.5kg, 8x50kg

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x7stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope pushdowns: 12x2stack, 13x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was legs:

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x12 stack, 14x12stack (5 sec pause at bottom of each rep)

Seated calf raises: 12x20kg, 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x50kg

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x160kg, 12x260kg

Hack squat machine: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 12x135kg

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x10stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was chest / bi's

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 6x125kg, 14x70kg

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 14x22,ekgs, 10x30kgs, 7x40kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 13x20kgs, 14x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 13x5stack,, 14x6 stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x45kgs, 12x50kgs

one armed DB preacher curl: 12x10kgs, 10x15kgs 11x17.5kgs

Back today:

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x47.5kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 9x2big stack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 13x60kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x13stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x100kg, 10x165kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was Delts / tris

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 6x40kgs, 9x37.5kg

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 15x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 5stsckx14, 6stackx13

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs, 16x17.5kgs, 13x20kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg 20x110kg, 20x150kg, 15x170kg

Skulls: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x30kgs, 11x47.5kg, 8x50kg

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x7stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope pushdowns: 12x2stack, 13x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Friday was legs:*

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 14x11stack (5 sec pause at bottom of each rep)

Seated calf raises: 12x20kg, 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x45kg

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x160kg, 12x265kg

Hack squat machine: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 12x140kg

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x10stack.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thursday was Delts / tris

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 6x40kgs, 12x30kg

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs,

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 5stsckx14,

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg 20x110kg, 20x150kg

Skulls: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x30kgs, 14x40kg 14x40kg

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x6stack. 12x6stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope pushdowns: 12x2stack, 14x3stack

*Friday was legs:*

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 14x11stack (5 sec pause at bottom of each rep)

Seated calf raises: 12x20kg, 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x45kg

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x160kg, 12x265kg

Hack squat machine: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 12x140kg

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x10stack.

*Today was a light chest/biceps session*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x110kg, 11x110kg

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 14x22,ekgs, 10x30kgs, 6x32.5kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack,

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x45kgs, 12x45kgs

Seated incline DB curl: 12x10kgs, 10x15kgs 10x20kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back - finally getting back into it after a couple of weeks deloading.

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x45kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 11x1big stack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x13stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x100kg, 7x170kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Thursday was Delts / tris*

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 12x35kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 5stsckx14,

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs,

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg 20x110kg, 20x150kg

Skulls: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x30kgs, 14x40kg 10x50kgs

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x6stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope pushdowns: 12x2stack, 14x3stack

*Yesterday was legs*

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 14x13stack

Seated calf raises: 12x20kg, 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x45kg

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x160kg, 14x260kg

Hack squat machine: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 12x145kg

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x10stack.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was chest/biceps*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 11x115kg

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 14x22,ekgs, 10x30kgs, 10x35kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x6stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x47.5kgs

Seated incline DB curl: 12x10kgs, 10x15kgs 10x20kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Tuesday was back *

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x47.5kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 11x1big stack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs, 14x57.5kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x14stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x100kg, 8x170kg

*Today was Delts / tris*

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 12x35kgs, 10x37.5kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 6stsckx14,

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs,

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg 20x110kg, 20x160kg

Skulls: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x30kgs, 14x40kg 10x50kgs

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x7stack. Thumbs out slow form.

Rope pushdowns: 12x2stack, 14x3stack, 12x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 14x14stack

Seated calf raises: 12x20kg, 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x50kg

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 12x14stack

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x160kg, 14x270kg

Hack squat machine: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 12x150kg

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x11stack.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday was chest/biceps*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 10x120kg

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 14x22,ekgs, 10x30kgs, 8x37.5kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 14x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack, 12x7stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x50kgs

Seated incline DB curl: 12x10kgs, 10x15kgs 10x20kgs , 8x22.5kgs

*
Today was back:*

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 11x50kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 11x1big stack, 9x2bigstack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs, 12x60kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x14stack, 10x15stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x100kg,


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Shoulders / Tri's *

*
*

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 12x35kgs, 8x40kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 6stsckx14,

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 13x20kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg 20x110kg, 20x165kg

Skulls: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x30kgs, 14x40kg 10x52.5kgs

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.

Tricep pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x7stack. 12x8stack. Thumbs out slow form.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 14x14stack, 12x15stack

Seated calf raises: 12x20kg, 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x50kg, 12x50kgs

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 12x14stack, 12x15stack

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x160kg, 14x270kg

Hack squat machine: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 12x152.5kg

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 11x11stack.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yest was Chest / biceps

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 11x122.5kg

Incline machine press: 14x20kgs, 14x40kgs, 10x55kgs, 10x70kgs, 8x70kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 14x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x6stack, 12x7stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x52.5kgs,

Seated incline DB curl: 12x10kgs, 10x15kgs 10x20kgs , 8x22.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 11x52.5kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1big stack, 9x1bigstack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs, 12x65kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x14stack, 10x15stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 8x170kg,


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Shoulders / Tri's *

*
*

Smith press: 12x50kg, 12x60kg, 10x90kg. 9x60kg

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 8x35kgs, 8x35kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 6stsckx14,

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg 20x110kg, 20x165kg

Skulls: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x30kgs, 14x40kg 10x50kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.12x8stack

Rope pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x5stack Thumbs out slow form.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Good session today! Legs:

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 12x15stack, 12x15stack

Seated calf raises: 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x52,5kg, 12x52.5kgs

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 12x14stack, 10x14stack

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x160kg, 14x280kg

Hack squat machine: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 12x160kg

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x11stack 12x11stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yest was Chest / biceps*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 8x127.5kg

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x37.5kgs, 8x40kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 14x22.5kgs, 10x25kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x6stack, 12x7stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x55kgs, 12x55kgs

Machine preachers: 16RP with 5 stack: 9/5/3


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 11x52.5kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1big stack, 9x1bigstack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs, 12x65kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x14stack, 10x15stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 8x170kg,

Shoulders/Triceps

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 8x37.5kgs, 8x37.5kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 6stsckx14,

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg 20x110kg, 20x175kg

OH DB extentions: 14x20kgs, 12x35kgs, 10x45kg 10x45kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.12x8stack

Rope pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x5stack Thumbs out slow form.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yest was Chest / biceps

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x37.5kgs, 10x45kgs, 8x40kgs

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 8x120kg

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 14x22.5kgs, 10x25kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x6stack, 12x7stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x55kgs, 12x55kgs, 10x57.5kgs

DB preachers: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was Back

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 11x52.5kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1big stack, 9x1bigstack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs, 12x65kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x14stack, 10x15stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 8x170kg,

Shoulders/Triceps

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 8x37.5kgs, 8x42.5kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 6stsckx14,

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg 20x110kg, 16x180kg

OH DB extentions: 14x20kgs, 12x35kgs, 10x45kg 10x45kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.12x8stack

Rope pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x5stack Thumbs out slow form.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Good session Friday! Legs:

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 12x15stack, 12x15stack

Seated calf raises: 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x52,5kg, 12x52.5kgs

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 12x14stack, 10x14stack

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x160kg, 14x285kg

Hack squat machine: 12x40kg, 12x80kg, 12x160kg

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x11stack 12x11stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yest was Chest / biceps*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 10x120kg, 10x120kg

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x37.5kgs, 10x45kgs, 8x45kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 14x22.5kgs, 10x25kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x6stack, 12x7stack

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x55kgs, 12x55kgs, 10x57.5kgs

DB preachers: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs

*
Tuesday was Back*

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 11x52.5kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1big stack, 9x1bigstack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs, 12x65kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x14stack, 10x15stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x140kg, 6x180kg,


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoulders/Triceps

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 8x42.5kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 6stsckx14,

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg 20x110kg, 16x182.5kg

OH DB extentions: 14x20kgs, 12x35kgs, 10x45kg 10x45kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.12x8stack

Rope pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x5stack Thumbs out slow form.

Sat was legs:

Squats: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x140kgs

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x160kg, 14x290kg

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 12x15stack, 12x15stack

Seated calf raises: 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x52,5kg, 12x52.5kgs

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 12x14stack, 10x14stack

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x11stack 12x11stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yest was Chest / biceps

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x100kg, 12x122.5kg,

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x37.5kgs, 8x45kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 14x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x6stack,

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x55kgs, 12x55kgs, 10x55kgs

DB preachers: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs

Today was Back

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 11x52.5kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1big stack, 9x1bigstack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs, 12x65kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x14stack, 10x15stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x140kg, 6x180kg,


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoulders/Triceps

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 10x42.5kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 6stsckx14,

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg 20x110kg, 16x180kg

Machine dips: 14x12stack, 12x14stack, 12xfullstack+15kgs, 10xfullstack+30kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.12x8stack

Rope pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x5stack Thumbs out slow form.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Wednesday was legs:

Squats: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x140kgs

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x160kg, 14x300kg

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 12x15stack, 12x15stack

Seated calf raises: 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x52,5kg, 12x52.5kgs

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 12x14stack, 10x14stack

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x11stack 12x11stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yest was Chest / biceps

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x100kg, 12x125kg,

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x37.5kgs, 8x45kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 14x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x6stack,

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x55kgs, 12x55kgs, 10x55kgs

DB preachers: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs

Today was Back

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 11x52.5kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1big stack, 9x1bigstack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs, 12x65kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x14stack, 10x15stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x140kg, 6x182.5kg,


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoulders/Triceps

DB shoulder press: 12x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs, 10x42.5kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x20kgs

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 6stsckx14,

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 12x70kg 20x110kg, 16x180kg

Machine dips: 14x12stack, 12x14stack, 12xfullstack+15kgs, 10xfullstack+30kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.12x8stack

Rope pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x5stack Thumbs out slow form.

Today was legs:

Squats: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x145kgs

Leg press: 12x120kg, 12x160kg, 14x300kg

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 12x15stack, 12x15stack

Seated calf raises: 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x52,5kg, 12x52.5kgs

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 12x14stack, 10x14stack

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x11stack 12x11stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yest was Chest / biceps

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x100kg, 10x130kg,

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x37.5kgs, 8x45kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 14x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x6stack,

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x55kgs, 12x55kgs, 10x55kgs

DB preachers: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs

Today was Back

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 11x52.5kgs

WG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1big stack, 9x1bigstack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs, 12x60kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x14stack, 11x15stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x140kg, 6x175kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was legs:

Squats: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x145kgs

Hack squat press: 12x80kg, 12x120kg, 11x160kg

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 12x15stack, 12x15stack

Seated calf raises: 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x52,5kg, 12x52.5kgs

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 12x14stack, 10x14stack

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x11stack 12x11stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest / biceps

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x100kg, 11x125kg,

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x37.5kgs, 8x45kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 14x20kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x6stack,

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x55kgs, 12x55kgs, 10x55kgs

DB preachers: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Back

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 11x52.5kgs

CG pullups: 10xbw, 10xbw+10kg, 10xbw+12.5kg, 10xbw+17.5kg

WG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1big stack, 9x1bigstack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs, 12x60kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x14stack, 11x15stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x140kg, 6x175kgs

Shoulders/Triceps

Smith shoulder press: 12x40kgs, 12x60gs, 12x70kgs, 10x80kgs, 7x90kgs, 8x55kg dropset

Seated side lateral raises: 12x7.5kgs, 15x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs.

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 6stsckx14,

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs

Shoulder press machine: 12x20kgs, 10x40kgs, 10x40kgs

Machine shrugs: 12x10stackkg 16xfull stack, 16xfull stack + 20kgs, 16xfullstack+40kgs

Dips: 12xbw, 12xbw+15kg, 12xbw+30kg, 8xbw+45kg,

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.12x8stack

Rope pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x5stack Thumbs out slow form


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was legs:

Squats: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x145kgs

Hack squat press: 12x80kg, 12x120kg, 11x160kg

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 12x15stack, 12x15stack

Seated calf raises: 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x52,5kg, 12x52.5kgs

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 12x14stack, 10x14stack

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x11stack 12x11stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was Chest / biceps

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x37.5kgs, 10x42.5kgs

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x100kg, 9x115kg,

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 14x20kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x6stack,

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x55kgs, 12x55kgs, 10x55kgs

DB preachers: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Back

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 11x52.5kgs

WG pullups: 10xbw, 10xbw+10kg, 10xbw+10kg

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1big stack, 9x1bigstack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs, 12x60kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x14stack, 11x15stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x140kg, 6x175kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was Shoulders/Triceps

DB press: 12x40kgs, 12x20gs, 12x27.5kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 8x42.5kgs, 6x42.5kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x7.5kgs, 15x10kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 15x20kgs.

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 5stsckx14,

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs

Machine shrugs: 12x10stackkg 16xfull stack, 16xfull stack + 20kgs, 16xfullstack+40kgs

Dips: 12xbw, 12xbw+15kg, 12xbw+30kg, 10xbw+50kg,

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.12x8stack

Rope pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x5stack Thumbs out slow form


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was legs:

Squats: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 8x150kgs

Hack squat press: 12x80kg, 12x120kg, 12x160kg

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 12x15stack, 12x15stack

Seated calf raises: 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x52,5kg, 12x52.5kgs

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 12x14stack, 10x14stack

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x11stack 12x11stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was Chest / biceps

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x100kg, 9x120kg

Incline BB press: 14x60kgs, 10x75kgs, 8x90kgs, 4x100kgs

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 13x22.5kgs 8x25kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x6stack,

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x55kgs, 12x55kgs, 10x55kgs

DB preachers: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs

Today was Back

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x52.5kgs

WG pullups: 10xbw, 10xbw+10kg, 7xbw+17.5kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1big stack, 9x1bigstack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs, 12x60kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x14stack, 11x15stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x140kg, 6x175kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was Shoulders/Triceps

DB press: 12x40kgs, 12x20gs, 12x27.5kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 8x42.5kgs, 6x42.5kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x7.5kgs, 15x10kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 15x20kgs.

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 5stsckx14,

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs

Machine shrugs: 12x10stackkg 16xfull stack, 16xfull stack + 20kgs, 16xfullstack+40kgs

Dips: 12xbw, 12xbw+15kg, 12xbw+30kg, 10xbw+45kg,

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.12x8stack

Rope pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x5stack Thumbs out slow form

Today was legs:

Squats: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 10x140kgs

Hack squat press: 12x80kg, 12x120kg, 12x165kg

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 12x15stack, 12x15stack

Seated calf raises: 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x52,5kg, 12x52.5kgs

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 12x14stack, 10x14stack

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x11stack 12x11stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs:

Squats: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x145kgs, 2x180kgs

Hack squat press: 12x80kg, 12x120kg, 12x165kg

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 12x15stack, 12x15stack

Seated calf raises: 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x52,5kg, 12x52.5kgs

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 12x14stack, 10x14stack

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x11stack 12x11stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Yesterday was Chest / biceps*

*
*

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x100kg, 10x120kg, 4x130kgs

Incline BB press: 14x60kgs, 10x75kgs, 10x80kg, 7x90kgs,

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 13x22.5kgs 8x25kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x6stack,

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x55kgs, 12x55kgs, 10x55kgs

DB preachers: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Back

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x52.5kgs

RG pull downs : 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 12x13stack, 12x2big stack

WG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1big stack, 9x1bigstack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs, 12x60kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x14stack, 11x15stack

Deads: 12x60kg, 10x140kg, 6x175kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was Shoulders/Triceps

DB press: 12x40kgs, 12x20gs, 12x27.5kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 8x42.5kgs, 6x42.5kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x7.5kgs, 15x10kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 15x20kgs.

Low pulley raises: 2stackx14, 3stackx14, 4stackx14, 5stsckx14,

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs

Machine shrugs: 12x10stackkg 16xfull stack, 16xfull stack + 20kgs, 16xfullstack+40kgs

Dips: 12xbw, 12xbw+15kg, 12xbw+30kg, 10xbw+45kg,

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.12x8stack

Rope pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x5stack Thumbs out slow form

Today was legs:

Squats: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 12x140lgs, 3x180kg

Hack squat press: 12x80kg, 12x120kg, 12x165kg

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 12x15stack, 12x15stack

Seated calf raises: 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x52,5kg, 12x52.5kgs

Leg extentions: 14x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x8stack, 14x13stack, 12x14stack, 10x14stack

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x6stack, 12x11stack 12x11stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was Chest / biceps

Incline DB press: 14x25kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x45kgs, 7x45kgs,

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x100kg, 10x65kg

Flat DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 13x22.5kgs 8x25kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x6stack,

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x55kgs, 12x55kgs, 10x55kgs

DB preachers: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was Back

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x52.5kgs

RG pull downs : 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 12x13stack, 12x2big stack

WG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1big stack, 9x1bigstack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs, 12x60kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x14stack, 11x15stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

DB press: 12x40kgs, 12x20gs, 12x27.5kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 8x40kgs, 8x40kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x7.5kgs, 15x10kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 15x17.5kgs

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 14x60kg, 14x100kg, 14x120kgs, 14x140kg

Dips: 12xbw, 12xbw+15kg, 12xbw+30kg, 10xbw+45kg

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.12x8stack

Rope pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x5stack


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

looking good fella


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers Jay. Hoping to see some decent gains soon. I've been on Superdrol 4 days and started test last night so not expecting anything for at least 2/3 weeks.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

radicalry00 said:


> Cheers Jay. Hoping to see some decent gains soon. I've been on Superdrol 4 days and started test last night so not expecting anything for at least 2/3 weeks.


time to work hard..... and watch the gaines


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest and biceps

Incline DB press: 14x25kgs, 14x30kgs, 10x42.5kgs, 10x42.5kgs

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x90kg, 10x100kg

Incline DB flyes: 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 12x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: 12x2stack, 12x3stack, 14x5stack, 14x6stack,

BB curls: 12xbar, 12x40kg, 12x45kg, 12x45kg

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x40kgs, 12x45kgs,

DB preachers: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x15kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoulders / triceps today:

DB press: 12x17.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x45kgs, 12x40kgs

Side lateral raises: 12x7.5kgs, 15x10kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 14x60kg, 14x100kg, 14x120kgs, 14x140kg

Dips: 12xbw, 12xbw+15kg, 12xbw+35kg, 10xbw+50kg

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.12x8stack

Rope pushdowns down/oh supersets: 15x2stack, 15x3stack, 15x3stack

Narrow pushups complexes till failure


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was Back

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x52.5kgs

RG pull downs : 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 12x13stack, 12x1big stack

WG pulldowns: 12x8stack, 12x10stack, 10x1big stack, 10x1bigstack

BO DB rows: 12x25kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x55kgs, 12x60kgs, 12x65kgs

WG T cable rows: 12x9stack, 12x11stack, 12x14stack, 11x15stack

Partial deads: 10x60kg, 10x100kg, 10x140kg.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Need to start remembering my straps for the partial deads because I can't do anymore weight on them without my grip failing. Grips fine on normal deads to the floor for up to 200kg but the partial ones just lead to the bar slowly slipping from my grip each rep.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest and biceps

Incline DB press: 14x25kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs, 8x45kgs

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x90kg, 10x100kg

Cable crossovers: 14x3stack, 14x4stack, 12x5stack, 12x5stack

BB curls: 12xbar, 12x40kg, 12x45kg, 12x45kg

EZ curl: 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs, , 12x40kgs, 12x50kgs,

DB preachers: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 10x17.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs

Squats: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 8x140kgs, 6x160kg

Hack squat press: 12x80kg, 12x120kg,10x150kg 8x170kg, 6x180kg

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 12x15stack, 12x15stack

Seated calf raises: 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x52,5kg, 12x52.5kgs

Leg extentions: 14x5stack, 14x9stack, 12x10stack, 10x12stack, 8x13stack

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x8stack,10x9stack 8x10stack 6x12stack

Been feeling extremely tired / lethargic lately and I'm pretty sure it's the SD so going to stop it today. Been on it 15 days but it's just making me feel like **** I think.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Shoulders & triceps*

DB press: 12x20kgs, 12x30gs, 10x35kgs, 8x40kgs, 6x45kgs

Side lateral raises: 14x7.5kgs, 14x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 10x17.5kgs, 8x20kgs, 8x22.5kgs

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 14x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 10x17.5kgs, 8x20kgs, 8x20kgs

DB shrugs: 14x25kgs, 12x35kgs, 10x40kgs, 10x50kgs, 8x60kgs,

Dips: 12xbw, 12xbw+15kg, 12xbw+30kg, 9xbw+55kg

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.12x8stack

Rope pushdowns / OH SS's: 15x3stack, 15x3stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back:

WG chins: 12xbw, 10xbw+5kg, 8xbw+10kg, 6xbw+12.5kg

CG RG pulldowns: 14x8stack, 12x11stack, 10x1big stack, 8x2big stack

CG rows:14x 1 big stack, 12x3big stack, 10x4big stack, 8x6big stack,

BB Rows: 12x50kg, 10x75kg, 8x85kg, 6x95kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest and biceps

Incline DB press: 14x25kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs, 9x45kgs, 7x47.5kgs

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x80kg, 10x100kg, 6x120kg

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 12x17kgs, 12x20kgs, 10x22.5kgs

Cable crossovers: FST7 3 STACK

BB curls: 12xbar, 12x40kg, 12x45kg, 10x50kg

DB preachers: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 10x17.5kgs

FST-7 EZ curls: 42.5kg

DONE


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs

Squats: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 10x140kgs, 6x165kg

Hack squat press: 12x80kg, 12x120kg,10x150kg 8x170kg, 6x180kg, 6x200kg

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 12x15stack, 12x15stack

Seated calf raises: 12x30kg, 12x45kg, 12x52,5kg, 12x52.5kgs

Leg extentions: 14x5stack, 14x9stack, 12x10stack, 10x12stack, 8x13stack

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x8stack,10x9stack 8x10stack 6x12stack

FST-7 calf raises


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

radicalry00 said:


> Today was legs
> 
> Squats: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 10x140kgs, 6x165kg
> 
> ...


looking good fella, I had legs tonight....aching like fck now..


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers Jay, getting stronger for definate. Squats are feeling pretty comfortable considering I'm still going nice and deep as always. Not quite ATG but almost.

*Today was shoulders & triceps*

DB press: 12x20kgs, 12x30gs, 10x35kgs, 8x40kgs, 8x45kgs

Side lateral raises: 14x7.5kgs, 14x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 10x17.5kgs, 10x20kgs, 10x22.5kgs

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 14x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 10x17.5kgs, 8x20kgs, 8x20kgs

FST-7 - cable raises - 4stack

Trap bar shrugs: 14x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 10x140kgs, 10x160kgs, 25x100kg, 20x60kg

Dips: 12xbw, 12xbw+15kg, 12xbw+30kg, 9xbw+55kg

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.12x8stack

Straight bar pushdowns: FST-7 - 3 stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back:

WG chins: 12xbw, 10xbw+5kg, 8xbw+10kg, 6xbw+12.5kg

CG RG pulldowns: 14x8stack, 12x11stack, 10x1big stack, 8x2big stack

CG rows:14x 1 big stack, 12x3big stack, 10x4big stack, 8x6big stack,

BB Rows: 12x50kg, 10x75kg, 8x85kg, 6x95kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Took a quick pic after gym. Only a crappy mirror pic but do need to get some proper shots up.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest and biceps

Incline DB press: 14x25kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs, 9x45kgs, 8x47.5kgs, 5x50kgs

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x80kg, 12x80kg, 12x80kg, 12x80kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 12x17kgs, 12x17.5kgs 12x17.5kgs

Machine flyes: FST7 40kg

BB curls: 12xbar, 12x40kg, 12x45kg, 10x50kg, 7x55kgs

Seated DB incline curls: 12x15kgs, 10x15kgs, 10x17.5kgs, 10x20kgs

FST-7 EZ curls: 40kgs - These were TOUGH!!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs

Squats: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 10x140kgs, 6x170kg, 2x190kg.

Hack squat press: 12x80kg, 12x120kg,10x150kg 8x170kg, 6x180kg, 6x200kg

Leg extentions: 14x5stack, 14x9stack, 12x10stack, 10x12stack, 8x13stack

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x8stack,10x9stack 10x11stack 8x12stack

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 12x15stack, 12x15stack

FST-7 standing calf raises - 5 stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was shoulders & triceps*

Smith press: 12x20kgs, 12x40kgs, 12x60kgs, 10x80kgs, 8x90kgs

Side lateral raises: 14x7.5kgs, 14x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 10x20kgs, 10x22.5kgs

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 14x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 10x17.5kgs, 10x20kgs

FST-7 - cable raises - 2stack

Trap bar shrugs: 14x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 10x140kgs, 10x160kgs, 30x100kg, 20x60kg

Dips: 12xbw, 12xbw+15kg, 12xbw+30kg, 9xbw+50kg

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x6stack.12x8stack, 12x9stack

Straight bar pushdowns: FST-7 - 5 stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest and biceps

Incline DB press: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs, 10x45kgs nice slow good depth.

Decline bench: 15x60kg, 15x80kg, 12x80kg, 12x90kg

RG Smith press: 3x10x60kg - New exercise for me this. Guy in the gym showed me it and felt a real good contraction in the chest.

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 12x17kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 10x22.5kgs

Conc curls: 12x12.5kgs, 12x17.5kgs, 8x20kgs

EZ curls: 12xbar, 12x30kg, 12x40kg, 10x50kg+3 forced negs.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back

*Chins*

12 x BW

12 x BW + 5kg

10 x bodyweight + 10kg

8 x bodyweight + 12.5kg

*Bent Over Rows*

12 x 70kg

12x90kg

10 x 100kg

8 x 110kg

*Lat Pull Down*

12,12,10 reps

*Seated Row Machine - Wide Grip*

12 x 9stack

12 x 2 big stack

10 x 5 big stack

*FST -7 machine rows*

7 x 12 reps ~ 10 stack

Finished with 3 x 20 on crunch machine.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

DB press (bench really upright): 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs

Side lateral raises: 14x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x17.5kgs 10x22.5kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 12x4stack

Reverse DB flyes: 14x10kgs, 14x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 10x17.5kgs, 10x20kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 14x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 10x140kgs, 10x160kgs, 30x100kg, 20x60kg

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x7stack, 12x10stack

Skulls: 12xbar, 12x30kg, 12x40kg, 8x50kg

Straight bar pushdowns: FST-7 - 5 stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs

Squats: 12x60kgs, 12x100kgs, 10x140kgs, 6x170kg

Hack squat press: 12x80kg, 12x120kg,10x150kg 8x170kg, 7x180kg,

Leg extentions: 14x5stack, 14x9stack, 12x10stack, 10x12stack, 8x13stack

Ham curls: 12x3stack, 12x8stack,10x9stack 10x11stack 8x12stack

Calf raise machine: 10x5stack, 10x7stack, 10x10stack, 14x11 stack, 12x15stack, 12x15stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Chest and biceps*

*Flat bench: *

20x60kgs,

10x90kgs

6x110kgs

*Incline bench:*

15x60kg,

12x80kg,

10x85kg

*DB flyes: *

15x10kgs,

15x15kgs,

10x22.5kgs

*FST-7 cable crossovers*

4stack

*EZ curls: *

12x30kgs,

12x40kg,

10x47.5kgs

*EZ preachers: *

3x12x30kgs

*FST-7 cables curls: *

2stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back

*Chins*

12 x BW

12 x BW + 5kg

10 x bodyweight + 10kg

8 x bodyweight + 15kg

*Bent Over Rows*

12 x 70kg

12x90kg

10 x 100kg

8 x 115kg

*Lat Pull Down*

12,12,10 reps

*Seated Row Machine - Wide Grip*

12 x 9stack

12 x 2 big stack

10 x 6 big stack

*FST -7 machine rows*

7 x 12 reps - 10 stack

Finished with 3 x 20 on crunch machine.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Training looks like its going well mate... are you happy with the results...


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah so far so good! I'm the heaviest I've ever been. Just over 15st (started at 14st8 so 6lbs gain so far) and I'm pretty confident I've not gained any fat hardly. abs. Feeling good last 2 weeks or so in the gym and I've had a fair few people asking me if i'm on anything.

Must admit the gains haven't been as "explosive" as I first expected but at the end of the day test e is going to take 5 weeks to even start doing anything. 6 weeks in and I'm definately feeling the strength / weight gains so I'm happy.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was delts and triceps*

*Standing BB press: *

12x20kgs,

12x40kgs

10x50kgs,

10x60kgs

*Seated Side raises:*

14x7.5kgs,

12x10kgs,

12x12.5kgs.

12x12.5kgs

*Cable raises: *

12x3stack,

12x4stack

*Reverse DB flyes:*

14x10kgs,

12x15kgs,

10x17.5kgs,

10x20kgs

*Trap bar shrugs:*

14x60kgs,

12x100kgs,

10x140kgs,

10x160kgs,

30x100kg,

20x60kg

*CG bench: *

12x60kgs,

10x80kgs,

8x85kgs.

*OH DB extentions: *

12x25kgs,

12x40kgs

*Straight bar pushdowns:*

12x4stack,

12x7stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was legs*

*Squats: *

12x100kgs,

10x140kgs,

6x175kg

*Hack squat press:*

12x80kg,

12x120kg

10x180kg,

*Leg extentions: *

14x9stack,

10x12stack,

8x12stack

*Ham curls: *

12x3stack,

12x8stack,

10x9stack

10x11stack

*Calf raise machine: *

10x5stack,

10x7stack,

14x11 stack,

12x13stack,

12x14stack

*FST-7 calf machine press*

4stack 7x11


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Chest and biceps*

*Flat bench: *

20x60kgs,

10x90kgs

7x115kgs

*Incline bench:*

15x60kg,

12x80kg,

8x90kg

*DB flyes: *

15x10kgs,

15x15kgs,

10x25kgs

*FST-7 cable crossovers*

6stack

*Conc curls: *

12x12.5kgs,

10x20kgs

*BB Curls *

12x30kg, 12x40kg, 8x55kgs, +2 negs

*FST-7 cables curls: *

3stack


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

keep working hard fella


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back

*CG pulldowns*

12 x 10stack

12 x 12stack

10 x 2big stack

8x4big stack

*Bent Over Rows*

12 x 70kg

12x90kg

8 x 120kg

*Lat Pull Down*

12,12,10 reps

*Seated Row Machine - Wide Grip*

12 x 9stack

12 x 2 big stack

10 x 6 big stack

*FST -7 machine rows*

7 x 12 reps - 10 stack

Finished with 3 x 20 on crunch machine.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was delts and triceps*

*Smith press*

12x20kgs,

12x40kgs

12x60kgs

6x95kgs

*Seated Side raises:*

14x7.5kgs,

12x10kgs,

12x12.5kgs.

*Cable raises: *

12x3stack,

12x4stack

*Reverse DB flyes:*

14x10kgs,

12x15kgs,

10x17.5kgs,

10x20kgs

*DB shrugs:*

14x30kgs,

12x40kgs,

12x50kgs

*CG bench: *

12x60kgs,

10x80kgs,

8x85kgs.

*OH DB extentions: *

12x25kgs,

8x45kgs

*Straight bar pushdowns:*

12x4stack,

12x7stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Chest and biceps*

*Flat bench: *

20x60kgs,

10x85kgs

6x120kgs

*Incline bench:*

12x80kg,

10x90kg,

10x90kg

*DB flyes: *

15x10kgs,

12x20kgs,

12x20kgs

12x20kgs

*FST-7 machine chest press*

7x10x6stack

*BB Curls *

12x30kg,

12x40kg,

10x50kgs,

10x50kgs

*EZ preacher curls: *

12x32.5kgs,

11x32.5kgs

11x32.5kgs

*FST-7 cables curls: *

7x11x3stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back

*Pull ups*

12 x bw+5kg

10 x bw+10kg

9 x bw+15kg

*Bent Over Rows*

12 x 70kg

12x90kg

10 x 110kg

*Lat Pull Down*

12,12,12 reps - 2stack from big

*Seated Row Machine - Wide Grip*

12 x 4 big stack

12 x 4 big stack

12 x 4 big stack

*FST -7 machine rows*

7 x 12 reps - 10 stack

Finished with 3 x 20 on crunch machine.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was delts and triceps*

*Smith press*

12x20kgs,

12x40kgs

12x60kgs

9x90kgs

10x60kgs

*Seated Side raises:*

12x10kgs,

12x12.5kgs

12x12.5kgs

12x12.5kgs

*Cable raises: *

12x3stack,

12x4stack

12x4stack

*Reverse DB flyes:*

14x10kgs,

12x15kgs,

13x17.5kgs,

12x17.5kgs

*DB shrugs:*

14x30kgs,

12x40kgs,

12x55kgs

*CG bench: *

12x60kgs,

10x80kgs,

8x90kgs.

*v bar pushdowns: *

12x6stack,

12x8stack

12x8stack

*Rope pushdowns:*

FST-7x12x2stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Chest and biceps*

*Flat bench: *

20x60kgs,

10x85kgs

6x120kgs

*Incline bench:*

12x80kg,

10x90kg,

10x90kg

7x90kg

*DB flyes: *

15x10kgs,

12x20kgs,

12x20kgs

12x20kgs

*FST-7 machine chest press*

7x10x6stack

*BB Curls *

12x30kg,

12x40kg,

10x50kgs,

9x52.5kgs

*EZ preacher curls: *

12x32.5kgs,

11x32.5kgs

11x32.5kgs

*FST-7 cables curls: *

7x10x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Wednesday was back

*Pull ups*

12 x bw+5kg

10 x bw+10kg

10 x bw+15kg

*Bent Over Rows*

12 x 70kg

12x90kg

9 x 115kg

*CG Lat Pull Down*

12,12,12 reps - 2stack from big

*Seated Row Machine - Wide Grip*

12 x 4 big stack

12 x 4 big stack

12 x 4 big stack

*FST -7 machine rows*

7 x 12 reps - 10 stack

Finished with 3 x 20 on crunch machine


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was delts and triceps*

*Smith press*

12x20kgs,

12x40kgs

12x60kgs

9x90kgs

10x60kgs

*Seated Side raises:*

12x10kgs,

12x12.5kgs

12x12.5kgs

12x12.5kgs

*Cable raises: *

12x3stack,

12x4stack

12x4stack

*Reverse DB flyes:*

14x10kgs,

12x15kgs,

13x17.5kgs,

12x17.5kgs

*DB shrugs:*

14x30kgs,

12x40kgs,

12x55kgs

*CG bench: *

12x60kgs,

10x80kgs,

6x92.5kgs.

*v bar pushdowns: *

12x6stack,

12x8stack

12x8stack

*Rope pushdowns:*

FST-7x12x2stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was legs:

B/O Calf raises:

12x8stack

12x10stack,

12x12stack nice and slow

R/P standing calf raises: 8stack set to 70 with minimal rests

Leg extensions:

14x9stack,

10x11stack,

12x12stack

Leg press:

12x160kgs,

12x200kgs

12x280kgs

12x320kgs

Hack squat press:

12x80kg,

12x120kg

12x170kgs

Ham curls:

12x3stack,

12x8stack,

10x9stack

10x11stack

SLDL's:

12x120kgs

Delts / Tri's today


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was delts and tris

Smith press

12x20kgs,

12x40kgs

12x60kgs

7x100kgs

10x60kgs

Seated Side raises:

12x10kgs,

12x12.5kgs

12x12.5kgs

12x12.5kgs

Cable raises:

12x3stack,

12x4stack

12x4stack

Reverse DB flyes:

14x10kgs,

12x15kgs,

14x17.5kgs,

15x17.5kgs

DB shrugs:

14x30kgs,

12x40kgs,

12x55kgs

CG bench:

12x60kgs,

10x80kgs,

8x90kgs.

v bar pushdowns:

12x6stack,

12x8stack

12x8stack

Rope pushdowns:

FST-7x12x2stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was back:

*Pull ups*

12 x bw+5kg

10 x bw+10kg

9 x bw+17.5kg

*RG Bent Over Rows*

12 x 70kg

12x90kg

8 x 110kg

*CG Lat Pull Down*

12,12,12 reps - 2stack from big

*Seated Row Machine - Wide Grip*

12 x 3 big stack

12 x 5 big stack

12 x 5 big stack

*CG Seated Cable Rows*

13x15stack

Finished with 3 x 12 heavy sets on crunch machine.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Flat bench:

20x60kgs,

10x85kgs

8x110kgs

Incline bench:

12x80kg,

10x90kg,

10x90kg

7x90kg

DB flyes:

15x10kgs,

12x20kgs,

12x20kgs

12x20kgs

FST-7 machine chest press

7x12x5stack

BB Curls

12x30kg,

12x40kg,

10x50kgs,

9x52.5kgs

EZ preacher curls:

12x32.5kgs,

11x32.5kgs

11x32.5kgs

FST-7 cables curls:

7x10x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Monday - Chest/Biceps *

DB Flyes: 3x12

Flat or Decline bench: 1x20 (warm-up/pre-exhaust) 3 sets: ramping up to set of 6-8.

Incline bench: 3x8-12

FST-7 crossovers

Barbell Curls: 1x12, 1x10, 1x8, 1x6, 1x4

Seated Incline DB Curls: 3x12

FST-7 on cables or EZ bar

*Tuesday - Quads/Hams/Calves *

Standing Calve Raises: 3x12

FST-7 Machine Calf raises

Barbell Squats: 1x15, 1x12, 1x10, 3 sets ramping up to heavy set of 6-8

Leg Extensions:3x12

Stiff Legged Deadlifts: 1x12, 1x10, 3x8

FST-7 Hamstring Curls.

*Thursday - Delts/Triceps *

*
*

Military Press or DB press: 1x12, 3 sets ramping up to heavy set of 6-8.

DB Lat Raise: 3x12

Rear delt raises: 3x12

FST-7 cables

CGBP: 1x12, 3 sets ramping up to heavy set of 6-8.

Rope Pressdowns: 3x12

FST-7 cables

*Friday - Back/Traps *

CG Chins: 1x15, 3 sets ramping up to heavy set of 6-8

BB or DB Row: 1x12-15, 3 sets ramping up to heavy set of 6-8.

Wide Grip Pulldowns: 3x10

Low WG Cable Row: 3x12

DB Shrugs: 1x12, 1x10, 3x8


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Full upright smith: 15x20kg, 15x40kg, 12x50kg, 8x80kg, 8x80kg

DB Lat Raise: 3x12x12.5kgs

Rear delt raises: 3x12x15kgs

FST-7 cable laterals - 3 stack

CGBP: 12x40kg, 10x60kg, 10x70kg, 8x85kg

V pushdowns: 3x8x8stack

FST-7 cables


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs, placing priority on my calves as they need work!

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, 12x5plates a side, These were quick rest pause sets with only 5-10secs between sets.

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 13x10stack

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12xfullstack

Leg Press: 12x240kg, 12x280kg, 14x300kg

Hack Squat: 12x80kg, 12x140kg, 13x170kgs

Leg Curl: 12x7stack, 11x11stack

Stiff-Legged Deadlift: 14x55kg, 15x90kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delts & triceps:

DB press: 15x20kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 10x35kgs

Lateral raises: 14x12.5kgs, 12x20kgs

Rear delt raises: 15x12.5kgs, 20x17.5kgs

Trap bar shrugs: 15x60kg, 15x100kg, 12x180kg

CGBP: 12x50kg, 8x90kgs+2forced reps

OH DB extension: 12x30kgs, 12x42.5kgs

V bar push downs: 9x8stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back/traps

Chins: 12xbw. 10xbw+10kg, 9xbw+15kg

BB Yates Rows: 14x60kg, 12x80kg, 10x100kgs

CG Pulldown: 12x8stack, 11xfullsmallstack

Wide-Grip Rows: 14x9stack, 10x15stack

BB Deadlifts: 12x100kg, 10x160kg

Shrugs: 12x180kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest n biceps

Incline Smith Press: 12x45kg, 12x65kg, 10x90kg

Decline BB Bench Press: 12x60kg, 10x110kg.

Incline DB flyes: 14x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 12x25kgs

Cable flyes: 14x5stack, 13x7stack

Incline DB curls: 12x15kgs, 9x22kgs+2 forced.

BB Curls: 12x40kgs, 7x50kgs+2forced reps


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs, placing priority on my calves as they need work!

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 5.5 plates a side: 9/6/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 10stack: 11/5/3

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12xfullstack

Leg Press: 12x240kg, 12x280kg, 14x305kg

Hack Squat: 12x80kg, 12x140kg, 14x170kgs

Leg Curl: 12x7stack, 11x11stack

Stiff-Legged Deadlift: 14x70kg, 15x110kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delts & triceps:

DB press: 15x20kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 7x37.5kgs

Lateral raises: 14x12.5kgs, 12x22.5kgs

Rear delt raises: 15x12.5kgs, 17x20kgs

CGBP: 12x50kg, 6x90kgs+2forced reps

OH DB extension: 12x30kgs, 11x45kgs

Straight bar push downs: 12x8stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back/traps

Cable pullovers: 12x8stack, 12x12stack, 12xfull stack

CG Pulldown: 12x8stack, 11xfullsmallstack

One armed machine rows: 12x50kgs, 8x75kgs

Wide-Grip Rows: 14x9stack, 10x16stack

Deads to just below knee: 12x100kg, 8x170kg

Machine Shrugs: 24xfullstack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest n biceps

Incline Smith Press: 12x45kg, 12x65kg, 10x90kg

Decline BB Bench Press: 12x60kg, 10x110kg.

Incline DB flyes: 14x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 12x25kgs

Cable flyes: 14x5stack, 13x7stack

Incline DB curls: 12x15kgs, 9x22kgs+2 forced.

BB Curls: 12x40kgs, 7x50kgs+2forced reps


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was legs, placing priority on my calves as they need work!

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 5.5 plates a side: 9/6/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 10stack: 11/5/3

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12xfullstack

Leg Press: 12x240kg, 12x280kg, 14x305kg

Hack Squat: 12x80kg, 12x140kg, 14x170kgs

Leg Curl: 12x7stack, 11x11stack

Stiff-Legged Deadlift: 14x70kg, 15x110kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Delts & triceps:

DB press: 15x20kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 7x37.5kgs

Lateral raises: 14x12.5kgs, 12x22.5kgs

Cable raises: 12x4stack, 10x6stack+2forced

Rear delt raises: 15x12.5kgs, 18x20kgs

CGBP: 12x50kg, 6x90kgs+2forced reps

OH DB extension: 12x30kgs, 11x45kgs

Straight bar push downs: 12x8stack

Back/traps

Cable pullovers: 12x8stack, 12x12stack, 11xfull stack+10kgs

CG Reverse Pulldown: 12x8stack, 14xfullsmallstack

One armed machine rows: 12x50kgs, 9x75kgs

Wide-Grip Rows: 14x9stack, 12x16stack

Deads to just below knee: 12x100kg, 8x160kg

Machine Shrugs: 20xfullstack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest n biceps

Decline BB Bench Press: 12x60kg, 12x90kg 10x110kg.

Incline BB Press: 12x45kg, 12x65kg, 8x90kg

Incline DB flyes: 14x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 12x22.5kgs

Cable flyes: 14x5stack, 13x6stack

BB Curls: 12x40kgs, 7x50kgs+2forced reps

Preacher EZ curls: 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs+2 forced.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was legs, placing priority on my calves as they need work!

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 5.5 plates a side: 10/6/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 10stack: 11/5/3

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12xfullstack

Squats: 12x60kg, 12x100kg, 10x140kg

Hack Squat: 12x80kg, 12x140kg, 14x170kgs

Leg Curl: 12x7stack, 11x11stack

Stiff-Legged Deadlift: 14x70kg, 15x110kgs

Today was delts and triceps:

DB press: 15x20kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 7x37.5kgs

Lateral raises: 14x12.5kgs, 12x22.5kgs

Cable raises: 12x4stack, 10x6stack+2forced

Rear delt raises: 15x12.5kgs, 18x20kgs

CGBP: 12x50kg, 6x90kgs

V bar push downs: 12x6stack, 12x8stack

OH rope extentions: 12x4stack, 14x2stack


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Looking gd in your avi, my favourite calf exersise is one leg calf raises with DB. KEEP LEG STRAIGHT, LOCK KNEE. Hold Db in hand on same side that your lifting on, eg right hand, right calf. Make sure weight isn't too heavy so that you get full contraction at the top. Good luck mate, hope this helps.  will keep an eye on your progress.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers mate. Legs again today so will give that a bash.  Cheers for taking a look. Will keep checking your journal also.

Yesterday was Chest and biceps:

Decline BB Bench Press: 12x60kg, 12x90kg 8x112.5kg.

Incline BB Press: 12x45kg, 12x65kg, 8x90kg

Incline DB flyes: 14x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 11x25kgs

Cable flyes: 14x5stack, 14x6stack

BB Curls: 12x40kgs, 8x52.5kgs+2forced reps

Preacher EZ curls: 12x30kgs, 9x47.5kgs+1 forced.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs day!

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 6 plates a side: 10/6/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 10stack: 11/5/3

Squats: 12x60kg, 12x100kg, 8x150kg

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12xfullstack

Hack Squat: 12x80kg, 12x140kg, 13x170kgs

Leg Curl: 12x7stack, 11x11stack

Stiff-Legged Deadlift: 14x70kg, 15x110kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and triceps:

DB press: 15x20kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 8x37.5kgs

Lateral raises: 14x12.5kgs, 12x22.5kgs

Cable raises: 12x4stack, 11x6stack+2forced

Rear delt raises: 15x12.5kgs, 18x20kgs

CGBP: 12x50kg, 7x90kgs+1forced

V bar push downs: 12x6stack, 12x8stack

OH rope extentions: 13x4stack, 14x2stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cable pullovers: 12x8stack, 12x12stack, 11xfull stack+10kgs

CG Reverse Pulldown: 12x8stack, 14xfullsmallstack

One armed machine rows: 12x50kgs, 9x75kgs

Wide-Grip Rows: 14x9stack, 12x16stack

Deads to just below knee: 12x100kg, 8x160kg

DB Shrugs: 14X22.5kgs, 20x42.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps

Decline BB Bench Press: 12x60kg, 12x90kg 9x112.5kg.

Incline DB Press: 12x17.5kg, 12x30kgs, 8x40kgs, 12x25kgs

Incline DB flyes: 14x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 12x25kgs

Cable flyes: 14x5stack, 14x6stack, 12x7stack

BB Curls: 12x40kgs, 8x55kgs+2forced reps

Preacher EZ curls: 12x30kgs, 9x47.5kgs+1 forced.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was the wheelzzzz.

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 5.75 plates a side: 10/6/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 12/6/5

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12xfullstack

Squats: 12x60kg, 12x100kg, 12x140kg

Hack Squat: 12x80kg, 12x140kg, 15x170kgs

Leg Curl: 12x7stack, 11x11stack

Stiff-Legged Deadlift: 14x70kg, 15x100kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and triceps:

DB press: 15x20kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 8x37.5kgs

Lateral raises: 14x12.5kgs, 13x22.5kgs

Cable raises: 12x4stack, 10x7stack+2forced

Rear delt raises: 15x12.5kgs, 18x20kgs

CGBP: 12x50kg, 6x90kgs+2forced

V bar push downs: 12x6stack, 11x9stack

OH rope extentions: 17x3stack, 14x2stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

DB pullovers: 12x20Kgs, 12x30kgs, 11x45kgs

CG Pulldown: 12x8stack, 12x1big stack

Yates BB rows: 12x60kgs, 14x80kgs, 11x90kgs

Wide-Grip Rows: 14x9stack, 16x15stack

Deads to just below knee: 12x100kg, 10x140kg

DB Shrugs: 14X22.5kgs, 14x45kgs, 14x50kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps

Decline BB Bench Press: 12x60kg, 12x90kg 9x120kg.

Incline BB Press: 12x60kg, 12x75kgs, 7x90kgs, 10x60kgs

Incline DB flyes: 14x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 12x25kgs

Cable flyes: 14x5stack, 14x6stack, 12x7stack

BB Curls: 12x40kgs, 8x57.5kgs+2forced reps

Preacher EZ curls: 12x30kgs, 9x47.5kgs+1 forced.

double Cable curls: 7x12x3stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and triceps: delts still sore from chest on Tuesday though!

DB press: 15x20kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 8x40kgs

Lateral raises: 14x12.5kgs, 13x22.kgs

Cable raises: 12x4stack, 10x11stack+2forced

Rear delt raises: 15x12.5kgs, 18x20kgs

CGBP: 12x50kg, 4x90kgs+2forced

V bar push downs: 12x6stack, 11x9stack

OH rope extentions: 17x3stack, 14x2stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cable pullovers: 12x8stack, 12x11stack, 9xfull stack+15kgs

Close reverse grip Pulldown: 12x8stack, 11x1big stack

DB rows: 12x25kgs, 11x40kgs, 11x60kgs

Wide-Grip Rows: 14x9stack, 16x15stack

Deads to just below knee: 12x100kg, 17x140kg

DB Shrugs: 14X22.5kgs, 14x45kgs, 14x50kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Chest and biceps
> 
> Decline BB Bench Press: 12x60kg, 12x90kg 9x120kg >dropset>5x100kg> 7x60kg.
> 
> ...


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Tuesday was the wheelzzzz.

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 6 plates a side: 10/6/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 12/6/5

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12xfullstack

Squats: 12x60kg, 12x100kg, 12x140kgATG

Hack Squat: 12x80kg, 12x140kg, 15x170kgs

Leg Curl: 12x7stack, 11x11stack

Stiff-Legged Deadlift: 14x70kg, 15x110kgs

Today was delts and tris:

DB press: 15x20kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 6x42.5kgs+2 forced

Lateral raises: 14x12.5kgs, 15x20.kgs

Cable raises: 12x4stack, 13x6tack

Rear delt raises: 15x12.5kgs, 15x22.5kgs

CGBP: 12x50kg, 4x90kgs+2forced

V bar push downs: 12x6stack, 11x9stack

OH rope extentions: 17x3stack, 14x2stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cable pullovers: 12x8stack, 12x11stack, 10xfull stack+15kgs

Close reverse grip Pulldown: 12x8stack, 13x1big stack

DB rows: 12x25kgs, 11x40kgs, 12x60kgs

Wide-Grip Rows: 14x9stack, 16x15stack

Deads to just below knee: 12x100kg, 10x140kg

Trap bar Shrugs: 14X65kgs, 12x100kgs, 14x140kgs, 25x160kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Decline BB Bench Press: 12x60kg, 12x90kg 6x130kg+2 forced >dropset>10x80kg

Incline BB Press: 12x60kg, 12x75kgs, 7x95kgs, 10x60kgs

Flat DB flyes: 14x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 10x25kgs

Cable flyes: FST-7- 7x12x2stack

BB Curls: 12x40kgs, 12x50kgs+2forced reps

Preacher EZ curls: 12x30kgs, 12x35kgs+2 forced.

double Cable curls: 7x12x3stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 6 plates a side: 11/7/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 12/9/6

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12xfullstack

Squats: 12x60kg, 12x100kg, 12x145kgATG

Hack Squat: 12x80kg, 12x140kg, 15x170kgs

Leg Curl: 12x7stack, 11x11stack

Single legged leg curls: 14x3stack, 12x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and tris:

Smith press bench at 90 degrees: 15x40kgs, 12x60kgs, 12x80kgs, 10x90kgs

Lateral raises: 14x12.5kgs, 15x22.5kgs, 15x22.5kgs

Cable raises: 12x4stack, 13x6tack

Rear delt raises: 15x12.5kgs, 16x22.5kgs

CGBP: 12x50kg, 8x92.5kgs+1forced

V bar push downs: 12x6stack, 11x9stack

OH rope extentions: 17x3stack, 14x2stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cable pullovers: 12x8stack, 12x11stack, 11xfull stack+15kgs

Close reverse grip Pulldown: 12x8stack, 11x2big stack

Yates BB rows: 12x40kgs, 12x70kgs, 12x80kgs, 12x100kg

Wide-Grip Rows: 14x9stack, 16x15stack, 13x16stack

Deads to just below knee: 12x100kg, 10x140kg

Trap bar Shrugs: 14X65kgs, 12x100kgs, 14x140kgs, 20x180kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Incline DB Press: 12x22.5kg, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs, 6x50kgs

Decline BB Bench Press: 12x60kg, 12x80kg 10x100kgs

Incline DB flyes: 14x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 10x25kgs

Cables flyes: 12x4stack, 14x6stack, 12x7stack

BB Curls: 12x40kgs, 12x50kgs+2forced reps

Preacher EZ curls: 12x30kgs, 12x35kgs+2 forced.

double Cable curls: 7x12x3stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 6.75 plates a side: 11/7/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 12/9/6

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12xfullstack

Straight leg deadlift: 15x80kg, 15x120kg

Leg Curl: 12x7stack, 11x10tack

Squats: 12x60kg, 12x100kg, 12x150kgATG

Leg extensions: 12x7stsck, 12x9stack, 12x2big stack.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Incline Bench: 12x60kg, 12x80kgs, 10x95kgs

Decline BB Bench Press: 12x60kg, 12x80kg 8x100kgs

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 13x25kgs

Cables flyes: 12x4stack, 14x6stack, 18x6stack

BB Curls: 12x40kgs, 10x55kgs+2forced reps

EZ curls: 12x30kgs, 12x50kgs+2 forced.

double Cable curls: 7x14x3stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 6.75 plates a side: 13/8/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 12/9/6

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 10xfullstack

Leg press: 12x160kg, 12x200kg, 12x240kg, 12x280kg

Hack squat machine: 12x40kg, 12x120kg, 14x150kg

Double leg curl (body upright): 15x2stack, 12x4stack, 10x6stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 16x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and tris:

DB press at 90 degrees: 15x20kgs 12x30kgs, 8x37.5kgs.

Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x17.5kgs

Cable raises: 12x4stack, 15x4tack

Rear delt raises: 15x12.5kgs, 18x17.5kgs,

CGBP: 12x50kg, 12x80kgs

V bar push downs: 12x6stack, 14x7stack

OH rope extentions: 17x3stack, 17x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cable pullovers: 12x8stack, 12x11stack, 11xfull stack+10kgs

Close reverse grip Pulldown: 12x8stack, 11xfull small stack

Yates BB rows: 12x40kgs, 12x70kgs, 12x80kgs, 10x100kg

Wide grip pull downs: 12x7stack, 12x9stack

Wide-Grip Rows: 14x9stack, 16x14stack, 13x14stack

Trap bar Shrugs: 14X65kgs, 12x100kgs, 14x140kgs, 14x150kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps

Incline DB Bench: 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x40, 8x50kgs

Hammer strength bench press: 12x40kg, 12x60kg 10x70kgs

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 13x25kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x6stack, 18x6stack

Incline DB curls: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kg,12x20kg

EZ curls: 12x30kgs, 12x50kgs+2 forced.

Machine curls

Crunches: 3x20

Reverse crunches: 3x12-15


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 6.75 plates a side: 13/8/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 14/10/6

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 10xfullstack

Squats: 12x60kg, 12x90kg, 12x130kg, 12x150kg

Leg press: 12x160kg, 12x200kg, 12x240kg, 12x300kg

Double leg curl (body upright): 15x2stack, 12x4stack, 10x6stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 16x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts, traps and tris:

Smith press at 90 degrees: 15x40kgs 12x60kgs, 8x82.5kgs.

Seated Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 12x12.5kgs, 11x17.5kgs

Cable raises: 12x4stack, 11x6tack

Machine shrugs: 12xfull stack, 12xfull stack+20kgs, 12xfull stack+60kgs

V bar push downs: 12x6stack, 10x9stack

EZ Skulls: 12x40kg, 10x50kg

1 armed push downs: 11x2, 11x3, 11x4


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x5stsck, 12x8stack, 12x10stack.

Hammer strength one armed rows: 12x20kg, 12x60kg, 10x75kg

WG Cable rows: 12x10stack, 12x1big stack, 12x2big stack

Hyperextentions: 15xbw+15kg

Deads to just below knee: 12x120kg, 12x140kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps

Incline DB Bench: 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x40, 8x50kgs

Hammer strength bench press: 12x40kg, 12x60kg 9x75kgs

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x6stack, 18x6stack

Incline DB curls: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kg,8x20kgs

EZ curls: 12x30kgs, 12x50kgs+2 forced.

Machine curls

Crunches: 3x20

Reverse crunches: 3x12-15


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 6.75 plates a side: 11/8/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 14/10/6

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12xfullstack

Leg press: 12x160kg, 12x200kg, 12x240kg, 12x280kg, 11x320kg

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 12x5stack

Double leg curl: 15x2stack, 12x4stack, 10x9stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts, traps and tris:

Smith press: 15x40kgs 12x60kgs, 5x100kgs

Seated Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 12x12.5kgs, 11x17.5kgs

Cable raises: 12x4stack, 11x6tack+2forceddB

DB shrugs: 12xfull

CgBp: 12x60kg, 10x70kg, 8x80kg

V bar push downs: 12x6stack, 12x9stack+2forced

1 armed push downs: 11x2, 11x3, 12x4[


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Hammer Strength pulldowns: 12x40kgs, 12x80kgs, 10x110kg

Yates BB rows: 12x40kgs, 12x70kgs, 12x80kgs, 12x105kg

Hammer strength one armed rows: 12x20kg, 12x60kg, 10x75kg

Cable rows (underhand grip): 12x10stack, 12x1big stack, 12x2big stack

Rear delt machine: 14X50kg, 12x80kg

Rear DB raises: 12x12kg, 12x22kgs

Deads to just below knee: 12x120kg, 11x145kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps

Bench: 14x60kgs, 12x90kgs, 8x120kg, 1x140kg

Incline DB Bench: 12x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs, 5x45kgs

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x6stack, 18x5stack

BB curls: 12xbar, 12x40kgs, 6x60kgs+2forced

Incline DB curls: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kg, 10x17.5kgs.

Machine curls:14x3stack

Crunches: 3x20

Reverse crunches: 3x12-15


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 122.5kg a side 10 secs rp: 11/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 10stack: 14/9/6

ATG Squats: 12x60kg, 12x100kg, 12x130kg, 13x150kg.

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 11x1from bottom

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 15x150kg

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 12x7stack

Double leg curl: 15x2stack, 12x4stack, 10x10stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was delts and tris:*

Smith press with 1.25 plate under bench: 15x40kg, 12x60kgs, 12x70kgs, 6x100kg+1 forced

Seated Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs

Cable raises: 12x4stack, 11x7stack

DB shrugs: 12x35kgs, 12x45kgs, *12x60kgs (easy, need straps though!!!)*

CGBP: 12x50kg, 12x80kgs, 8x90kgs+2forced

Straight Bar Pushdowns: 12x6stack, 12x8stack

V bar push downs: 12x6stack, 12x9stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Hammer Strength pulldowns: 12x40kgs, 12x80kgs, 8x110kg+2forced
> 
> Yates BB rows: 12x40kgs, 12x70kgs, 12x80kgs, 11x107.5kg
> 
> ...


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps

Incline Bench: 14x60kgs, 12x70kgs, 10x95kgs, 8x105kg,

Decline Bench: 12x70kgs, 12x100kgs,

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 9x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 14x7stack, 18x5stack

EZ prescher curls: 12xbar, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs

Conc DB curls: 12x10kgs, 12x15kg, 8x17.5kgs.

Machine curls: 8x4stack

Machine curls:14x3stack

Crunches: 3x20

Reverse crunches: 3x12-15


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 122.5kg a side 10 secs rp: 11/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 10stack: 14/9/6

ATG Squats: 12x60kg, 12x100kg, 12x130kg, 13x150kg.

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 11x1from bottom

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 15x150kg

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 12x7stack

Double leg curl: 15x2stack, 12x4stack, 10x10stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was delts and tris:*

DB press with 1.25 plate under bench: 15x17.5kg, 12x30kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 8x40kgs

Seated Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs

Cable raises: 12x4stack, 12x6stack

DB shrugs: 12x35kgs, 12x45kgs, *19x65kgs *

*
CGBP: 12x50kg, 12x80kgs, 6x95kgs+1forced*

*
Straight Bar Pushdowns: 12x6stack, 12x8stack*

*
V bar push downs: 12x6stack, 12x9stack*


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back & Rear delts:*

Hammer Strength pulldowns: 12x40kgs, 12x80kgs, 6x120kg

Yates BB rows: 12x40kgs, 12x70kgs, 12x80kgs, 12x110kg

Hammer strength one armed rows: 12x20kg, 12x60kg, 10x80kg

T bar Cable rows: 12x10stack, 12x1big stack, 14x5big stack

Rear delt machine: 14X50kg, 12x80kg

Rear DB raises: 12x12kg, 14x20kgs

Deads to just below knee: 12x120kg, 10x150kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chest and biceps

Incline Bench: 14x60kgs, 12x70kgs, 10x95kgs, 6x105kg+2forced

Decline Bench: 12x70kgs, 12x102.5kgs,

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 9x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 17x7stack

EZ prescher curls: 12xbar, 12x30kgs, 8x45kgs

Conc DB curls: 12x10kgs, 12x15kg, 9.5x17.5kgs.

Standing DB curls: 12x10kgs, 12x12.5kgs

Crunches: 3x20

Reverse crunches: 3x12-15


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 12/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 10stack: 14/9/6

ATG Squats: 12x60kg, 12x100kg, 12x130kg, 10x160kg.

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 11xbottom

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 12x150kg

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 12x6stack

Double leg curl: 15x2stack, 12x4stack, 10x10stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was delts and tris:*

DB press with 1.25 plate under bench: 15x17.5kg, 12x30kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 8x40kgs

Seated Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs

Cable raises: 12x4stack, 12x6stack

DB shrugs: 12x35kgs, 12x45kgs, *19x65kgs *

*
CGBP: 12x50kg, 12x80kgs, 12x90kgs*

*
V Bar Pushdowns: 12x6stack, 12x9stack*


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Friday was Back & Rear delts:

Hammer Strength pulldowns: 12x40kgs, 12x80kgs, 6x120kg

Yates BB rows: 12x40kgs, 12x70kgs, 12x80kgs, 12x110kg

Hammer strength one armed rows: 12x20kg, 12x60kg, 10x80kg

T bar Cable rows: 12x10stack, 12x1big stack, 14x5big stack

Rear delt machine: 14X50kg, 12x80kg

Rear DB raises: 12x12kg, 14x20kgs

Deads to just below knee: 12x120kg, 10x150kg

Today was Chest and biceps:

Incline Bench: 14x60kgs, 12x70kgs, 10x95kgs, 6x110kg+2forced

Decline Bench: 12x70kgs, 9x105kgs,

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 7x30kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 17x6stack

EZ prescher curls: 12xbar, 12x30kgs, 8x45kgs

Conc DB curls: 12x10kgs, 12x15kg, 9.5x17.5kgs.

Standing DB curls: 12x10kgs, 12x12.5kgs

Crunches: 3x20

Reverse crunches: 3x12-15


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 13/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 10stack: 14/9/6

ATG Squats: 12x60kg, 12x100kg, 12x130kg, 10x165kg.

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 11xbottom

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 12x152.5kg

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 12x7stack

Double leg curl: 15x2stack, 12x4stack, 12x9stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was delts and tris:*

DB press with 1.25 plate under bench: 15x17.5kg, 12x30kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 11x40kgs

Seated Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x10kgs

Front BB raises: 12xbar, 12x25kg, 16x30kg

Rear delt machine: 14X50kg, 10x80kg

Rear DB raises: 12x12kg, 12x20kgs

Triceps: my right forearm tendon is hurting at the moment due to getting carried away with arm wrestling at the weekend so taking it steady on arms this week:

CGBP: 12x50kg, 12x80kgs, 6x95kgs

V Bar Pushdowns: 3x20xx4stack

One armed extensions: 3x12x3stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x5stsck, 12x8stack, 12x10stack.

Hammer strength one armed rows: 12x20kg, 12x60kg, 10x75kg

WG Cable rows: 12x10stack, 12x1big stack, 12x2big stack

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x5stsck, 12x8stack, 12x10stack.

Hammer strength one armed rows: 12x20kg, 12x60kg, 10x75kg

WG Cable rows: 12x10stack, 12x1big stack, 12x2big stack

Deads to just below knee: 12x120kg, 12x140kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest and biceps:

Incline DB Bench: 14x20kgs, 12x25kgs, 10x37.5kgs, 8x45kgs

Decline Bench: 12x70kgs,10x80kgs. 8x100kgs,

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 11x25kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 17x5stack

BB curls: 12xbar, 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs,12x45kgs

Conc DB curls: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 12x15kg,

Crunches: 3x2

Reverse crunches: 3x12-15


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Edit: wrong post. Will save this post for legs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 11xbottom

Leg Press: 12x120kg,12x240kg, 14x300kg

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 12x150kg

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 12x7stack

SLDL: 12xbar, 12x60kg, 12x90kg

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 13/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 10stack: 13/8/5


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was delts and tris:*

DB press with 1.25 plate under bench: 15x17.5kg, 12x30kgs, 10x37.5kgs.

Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 16x20kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 16x4stack.

Rear DB raises: 12x12.5kgs, 17x17.5kgs

Straight Arm Pushdowns: 12x4stack, 12x6stack, 12x8stack.

Skulls: 12x30kgs, 12x45kgs

OH DB extensions: 12x40kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back!!

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x42.5kgs

CG RG pulldowns: 12x5stsck, 12x8stack, 14x1bigstack.

DB one armed rows: 12x30kg, 12x40kg, 12x55kg

WG Cable rows: 12x10stack, 12x1big stack, 12x5big stack

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 12x120kg, 12x140k

Machine Shrugs: 16xfull stack, 20xfull stack plus 40kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest and biceps:

Incline DB Bench: 14x20kgs, 12x25kgs, 10x37.5kgs, 9x47.5kgs

Decline Bench: 12x70kgs,10x80kgs. 10x100kgs,

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 11x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x6stack,14x4stack

BB curls: 12xbar, 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs,12x50kgs

Conc DB curls: 12x10kgs, 12x15kgs, 11x17.5kgs

Reverse crunches: 3x12-15


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 13/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 10stack: 13/8/5

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 11xbottom

Leg Press: 12x120kg,12x240kg, 13x320kg

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 12x160kg

Double Leg Curl: 12x6stack, 12x8stack, 11x10stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 12x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was delts and tris:

DB press with 1.25 plate under bench: 15x17.5kg, 12x30kgs, 8x40kgs.

Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 15x20kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 16x5stack.

Rear DB raises: 12x12.5kgs, 18x20kgs

V Bar Pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x8stack, 12x11stack.

Skulls: 12x30kgs, 11x50kgs

OH DB extensions: 12x40kgs, 9x45kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back - Felt like utter **** this morning. Man flu FTL.

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x45kgs

CG RG pulldowns: 12x5stsck, 12x8stack, 12x2bigstack.

DB one armed rows: 12x30kg, 12x40kg, 12x60kg

WG Cable rows: 12x10stack, 12x3big stack, 12x6big stack

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 12x120kg, 12x160kg

Machine Shrugs: 16xfull stack, 20xfull stack plus 40kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest and biceps:

Incline DB Bench: 14x20kgs, 12x30kgs, 10x40kgs, 7x50kgs

Decline Bench: 12x70kgs,10x80kgs. 12x100kgs, 6x120kg

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 11x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 16x7stack,14x4stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 9x20kgs

BB curls: 12xbar, 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs,12x52.5kgs

Reverse crunches: 3x12-15


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 10stack: 13/8/5

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 11xbottom

Leg Press: 12x120kg,12x240kg, 13x330kg

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 13x160kg

Double Leg Curl: 12x6stack, 12x8stack, 11x10stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 12x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Feeling better today!

DB press with 1.25 plate under bench: 15x17.5kg, 12x30kgs, 8x42.5kgs.

Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 16x20kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 16x5stack.

Rear DB raises: 12x12.5kgs, 18x20kgs

Straight Pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x7stack, 9x9stack.

Skulls: 12x30kgs, 12x50kgs

OH DB extensions: 12x40kgs, 9x45kgs, 8x45kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x47.5kgs

CG RG pulldowns: 12x5stsck, 12x8stack, 10x2bigstack.

BB Rows: 12×60kg, 12×85kg, 12×110kg

DB one armed rows: 12x30kg, 12x40kg, 12x65kg

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 12x120kg, 12x162.5kg

Machine Shrugs: 16xfull stack, 20xfull stack plus 50kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest and biceps:

Incline BB Bench: 14x40kgs, 12x80kgs, 9x100kgs

Decline Bench: 12x70kgs,10x80kgs. 12x100kgs, 7x120kg

Flat DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 18x6stack,14x4stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 8x17.5kgs

EZ curls: 12xbar, 12x30kgs, 12x40kgs,11x55kgs+2forced

Reverse crunches: 3x12-15


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 145kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 13/8/5

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12xbottom

Leg Press: 12x120kg,12x240kg, 9x370kg

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 13x170kg

Double Leg Curl: 12x6stack, 12x8stack, 11x11stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 12x7stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoulders n triceps went like this:

DB press with 1.25 plate under bench: 15x17.5kg, 12x32.5kgs, 6x45kgs.

Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 16x20kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 13x6stack.

Rear delt machine: 12x70kgs, 18x80kg, 18x95kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x7stack, 9x9stack. 10x11stack

Skulls: 12x30kgs, 8x55kgs

OH DB extensions: 12x40kgs, 9x45kgs, 9x47.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back today

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x50kgs

CG pulldowns: 12x5stsck, 12x8stack, 11x2bigstack.

BB Rows: 12×60kg, 12×85kg, 12×115kg

T bar rows: 12x10stack, 15x15stack, 12x16stack

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 12x120kg, 12x165kg

Machine Shrugs: 16xfull stack, 20xfull stack plus 60kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Today was Chest and biceps:
> 
> Incline BB Bench: 14x40kgs, 12x80kgs, 8x110kgs
> 
> ...


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoulders n triceps went like this:

DB press with 1.25 plate under bench: 15x17.5kg, 12x32.5kgs, 6x45kgs.

Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x22.5kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 13x5stack.

Rear delt DBs: 12x12.5kgs, 14x17.5kg, 18x20kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x7stack, 9x9stack. 10x11stack

Skulls: 12x30kgs, 8x55kgs

OH DB extensions: 12x40kgs, 9x45kgs, 9x47.5kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back today

DB pullovers: 12x22.5kgs, 12x30kgs, 12x52.5kgs

WG pulldowns: 12x5stsck, 12x8stack, 11x1bigstack.

BB Rows: 12×60kg, 12×85kg, 12×115kg

T bar rows: 12x10stack, 15x15stack, 12x16stack

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 12x120kg, 12x170kg

Machine Shrugs: 16xfull stack, 20xfull stack plus 65kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest and biceps:

Incline DB Bench: 14x40kgs, 12x80kgs, 8x52.5kgs

Decline Bench: 12x70kgs,10x80kgs. 12x100kgs, 8x120kg

Incline DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 12x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x7stack,14x4stack

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kgs, 12x15kgs, 11x20kgs

EZ curls: 12xbar, 12x30kgs, 12x50kgs,10x60kgs+2forced


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 13/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 13/8/5

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 12xbottom

Leg Press: 12x120kg,12x270kg, 10x375kg

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 16x160kg

Double Leg Curl: 12x6stack, 12x8stack, 11x11stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 14x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoulders n triceps went like this:

DB press with 1.25 plate under bench: 15x17.5kg, 12x32.5kgs, 5x45kgs.

Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 15x15kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 15x20kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 17x5stack.

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x7stack, 9x9stack. 10x10stack

Skulls: 12x30kgs, 8x60kgs

One Armed cable extentions: 13x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back today

Machine pulldowns: 14x40kg, 12x80kg, 12x100kg

WG pulldowns: 12x5stsck, 12x8stack, 11x1bigstack.

Yates Rows: 12×60kg, 12×80kg, 10×110kg

Hammer strength rows: 10x65kg

Overhand cable rows: 12x10stack, 13x16stack

Rear delts on machine: 14x65kg, 12x100kg

Rear DB flyes: 14x20kgs

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 12x120kg, 9x180kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was Chest and biceps:

Incline Bench: 14x50kgs, 12x70kgs, 12x90kgs, 7x110kg

Iso Press 12x30kgs,12x50kgs, 9x70kgs

IDB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 12x8stack,14x4stack

Bb curls: 12x20Kg, 12x40kg, 12x50kg, 8x60kg+2forced

Incline db curls: 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kgs

Conc DB curls: 12x12.5kgs, 9x20kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 14/8/6

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 14xbottom

Leg Press: 12x120kg,12x270kg, 10x380kg

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 12x170kg

Double Leg Curl: 12x6stack, 12x8stack, 11x11stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 13x7stack

Leg press video:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoulders n triceps went like this:

Smith press 90 deg: 15x40kg, 12x60kgs, 7x90kgs, 4x95kgs

Front Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 15x12.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 12x20kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 15x6stack.

DB shrugs: 15x40kg, 12x60kgs 20x55kgs

Straight bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x7stack, 9x9stack. 10x11stack

Skulls: 12x30kgs, 7x60kgs

One Armed cable extentions: 13x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Back today
> 
> Machine pulldowns: 14x40kg, 12x80kg, 12x100kg, 10x110kg
> 
> ...


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Chest and biceps:*

Incline Bench: 14x50kgs, 12x70kgs, 12x90kgs, 6x110kg

Iso Press 12x60kg, 12x80kg, 9x70kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x7stack,14x4stack

Incline db curls (at same time): 12x12.5kg, 10x17.5kgs

BB curls: 12x20Kg, 12x40kg, 12x50kg, 8x60kg+2forced

Machine curls: 12x12.5kgs, 7x20kgs


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 14/8/6

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 13xbottom

Leg Press: 12x120kg,12x270kg, 11x380kg

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 10x175kg

Double Leg Curl: 12x6stack, 12x8stack, 12x10stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 15x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoulders n triceps went like this:

DB press 90 deg: 15x15kg, 12x25kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 7x42.5kgs

Front Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 15x12.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 15x6stack.

Machine shrugs: 15x40kg, 12x60kgs 18xfullstack + 80kg

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x7stack, 9x9stack. 10x11stack

CGBP: 12x60kg , 7x90kgs

OH rope extentions: 12x2stack, 12x4stack, 11x5stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back today

RG pulldowns: 12xsmallstack, 12x1bigstack

Bb Rows: 12×60kg, 12×80kg, 11×110kg

Hammer strength rows: 12x70kg

Overhand cable rows: 12x10stack, 13x16stack

Rear delts on machine: 14x65kg, 12x90kg

Rear DB flyes: 14x20kgs, 28x12.5kgs

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 12x120kg, 9x180kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Chest and biceps:*

Incline Bench: 14x50kgs, 12x70kgs, 12x90kgs, 5x110kg, 12x60kgs dropset

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg, 10x100kg, 6x110kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x7stack,14x4stack

Incline db curls (at same time): 12x12.5kg, 11x15kgs

BB curls: 12x20Kg, 12x40kg, 12x50kg, 8x60kg+2forced

Machine curls: rp set with 3stack: 10,6,3


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 14/8/6

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 11xbottom

Leg Press: 12x120kg,12x270kg, 14x360kg

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 12x160kg

Double Leg Curl: 12x6stack, 12x8stack, 12x10stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 15x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoulders n triceps went like this:

Smith press 90 deg: 15x40kg, 12x50kgs, 12x70kgs, 5x90kg, 10x50kg.

Front Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 15x12.5kgs, 14x17.5kgs, 14x20kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 15x6stack.

Machine shrugs: 15x40kg, 12x60kgs 20xfullstack + 60kg

Strwight bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x7stack, 9x9stack. 10x10stack

Skulls: 14x20kgs 12x50kg ,

One arm cable pulldowns: 14x2stack, 14x3stack, 12x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Back today

RG pulldowns: 12xsmallstack, 12x2bigstack

Bb Rows: 12×60kg, 12×80kg, 11×110kg

DB rows: 12x30kg, 12x50kg 12x60kg,

Overhand cable rows: 12x10stack, 13x16stack

Rear delts on machine: 14x65kg, 12x90kg

Rear DB flyes: 17x20kgs

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 12x120kg, 11x140kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Chest and biceps:*

Incline DB Bench: 14x22kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 6x47.5kg, 12x60kgs

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg, 10x100kg, 6x110kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x6stack,14x4stack

Incline db curls (at same time): 12x12.5kg, 11x15kgs

BB curls: 12x20Kg, 12x40kg, 12x50kg, 8x60kg+2forced

Machine curls: rp set with 3stack: 10,6,3


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Legs:*

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 14/8/6

Squats: 12x60kg, 12x100kg, 12x140kg

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 11xbottom

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 12x160kg

Double Leg Curl: 12x6stack, 12x8stack, 12x10stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 15x6stack

*
Today was Delts and triceps*

Smith press with 1kg plate under: 15x40kg, 12x50kgs, 12x60kgs, 10x80kg, 7x95kg

Seated front Lateral raises: 14x10kgs, 15x12.5kgs, 14x15kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 15x6stack.

Trap Bar shrugs: 15x40kg, 12x60kgs 12x100kg, 18x140kg *(easy on traps, NEED TO REMEMBER STRAPS!!)*

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x7stack, 13x10stack

Skulls: 14x25kgs 12x40kgs, 9x55kgs

One arm cable pulldowns: 14x2stack, 14x3stack, 12x4stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back today*

3x10 chins

RG pulldowns: 12xsmallstack, 10x2bigstack

Bb Row lever machine: 12×40kg, 12×60kg, 11×110kg

DB rows: 12x30kg, 12x50kg 12x65kg,

T Bar cable rows: 12x10stack, 15x16stack

Rear DB flyes: 14x15kg, 14x17.5kgs, 17x20kgs

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 12x120kg, 11x160kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Chest and biceps:*

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg, 10x100kg, 6x130kg

Incline DB Bench: 14x22kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 6x42.5kg.

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x6stack,14x4stack

Incline db curls (at same time): 12x12.5kg, 11x15kgs

Conc db curls: 12x15kvs, 10x20kgs

BB curls: 12x20Kg, 12x40kg, 12x50kg, 7x60kg+2forced


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 14/8/6

Squats: 12x60kg, 12x100kg, 12x160kg

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 11xbottom

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 12x150kg

Double Leg Curl: 12x6stack, 12x8stack, 12x10stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 15x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Shoulders n triceps went like this:
> 
> DB press 90 deg: 15x15kg, 12x25kgs, 12x32.5kgs, 6x42.5kgs
> 
> ...


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back today*

3x10 chins

RG pulldowns: 12xsmallstack, 10x2bigstack

Bb Row lever machine: 12×40kg, 12×60kg, 12x70kg

DB rows: 12x30kg, 12x50kg 14x65kg,

T Bar cable rows: 12x10stack, 15x16stack

Rear DB flyes: 14x15kg, 14x17.5kgs, 17x20kgs

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 12x120kg, 11x160kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 14/8/6

Squats: 12x60kg, 12x100kg, 13x160kg

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 11xbottom

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 8x160kg

Double Leg Curl: 12x6stack, 12x8stack, 12x10stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 15x6stack


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Lovely leg sesh


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers Queenie. Squats were a killer and all to good depth. Only second week back doing them but forgot how much I love them. Been focusing more on pressing / hack squats lately.

*Today was Chest and biceps:*

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg, 10x100kg, 8x120kg

Incline BB Bench: 12x50kg, 12x60kg 12x80kg, 6x100kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x6stack,14x4stack

Conc db curls: 12x15kvs, 10x20kgs

BB curls: 12x20Kg, 12x40kg, 12x50kg, 7x60kg+2forced


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ahhh gotta love good squats! I had to take them out when I hurt my back. Loving them again now though. Funny how the break makes u appreciate them more!!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back today*

DB pullovers: 14x20kg, 14x30kgs, 12x40kgs

RG pulldowns: 12xsmallstack, 10x2bigstack

Bb Rows: 12x60kgs,12×80kg, 12×100kg, 9x120kg

Oh cable rows: 12x10stack, 15x16stack

Rear DB flyes: 14x15kg, 14x17.5kgs, 17x20kgs

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 12x120kg, 13x160kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Shoulders n triceps today. Session went like this:

Smith press: 15x60kg, 12x70kgs, 10x80kgs, 6x90kgs

Seated Lateral raises: 14x12kgs, 15x15kgs, 16x20kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 16x6stack.

DB shrugs: 15x32kg, 20x45kg, 21x65kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x7stack, 9x9stack. 10x11stack

Skullcrushers: 12x40kg , 12x50kgs

Single arm rope extentions: 4x12x3stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterday was calves/quads/hams

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/5

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, RP set with 11stack: 14/8/6

Squats: 12x60kg, 12x100kg, 10x170kg

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 15x1frombottom

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 9x160kg

Double Leg Curl: 12x6stack, 12x8stack, 12x10stack

Single Leg Curl: 12x3stack, 15x6stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Working till 4 so will be training chest and biceps later today. About 6.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Chest and biceps:*

Incline DB Bench: 12x20kg, 12x30kg 12x37kg, 7x45kg

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg, 10x100kg, 8x115kg

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 10x27.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x7stack

Conc db curls: 12x15kvs, 10x20kgs

BB curls: 12x20Kg, 12x40kg, 12x50kg, 7x60kg+2forced


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Back today*

DB pullovers: 14x20kg, 14x30kgs, 12x45kgs

RG pulldowns: 12xsmallstack, 12x2bigstack

Bb Rows: 12x60kgs,12×80kg, 12×100kg, 10x120kg

Oh cable rows: 12x10stack, 15x16stack

Rear DB flyes: 14x15kg, 14x17.5kgs, 17x20kgs

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 12x120kg, 13x160kg


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Stick at it ry


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers Queenie 

*Today was Chest and biceps:*

Incline DB Bench: 12x20kg, 12x25kg 12x30kg, 8x37.5kg

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x80kg, 10x100kg,

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 15x22.5kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x6stack

Conc db curls: 12x15kvs, 12x17kgs

BB curls: 12x20Kg, 12x40kg, 12x50kg


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Where are u?! Dont leave us!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

[bLegs:

* Monday was Delts and triceps:*

DB press: 15x20kg, 12x27.5kgs, 10x30kgs, 6x37.5kgs

Lateral raises: 14x12kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs, 15x15kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 16x4stack.

DB shrugs: 15x32kg, 20x45kg, 21x45kgs

V bar pushdowns: 12x5stack, 12x7stack, 9x9stack. 10x9stack

Skullcrushers: 12x40kg , 12x30kgs, 15x30kgs, 15x30kgs,

Single arm rope extentions: 4x12x3stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Hammer strength RG pulldowns: 12x40kgs, 12x80kgs, 12x90kgs

Bb Rows: 12x60kgs,12×80kg, 14×100kg

Lever rows: 12x20kgs, 12x40kgs, 15x60kgs

OH cable rows: 12x10stack, 15x14stack

Rear DB flyes: 14x15kg, 15x15kgs, 20x15kgs

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 12x120kg, 13x140kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Chest and biceps:*

Incline DB Bench: 12x20kg, 12x25kg 12x30kg, 12x40kg

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x90kg, 8x110kg,

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 15x25kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x6stack

Conc db curls: 12x15kvs, 12x17kgs

BB curls: 12x20Kg, 12x40kg, 12x55kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Going to start training legs on a Saturday as I'm no longer going to be working weekends anymore.

*Tomorrow's plan for legs looks like:*

Leg press Calf Raises

Standing Calf Raises

Leg Curls

SLDL

Glute Ham Raise

Leg Extensions

Leg press

Hack squats


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Legs today:

Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/4

Standing Calf Raises: 12x7stack, 10x9stk, 10x11stack

Double Leg Curl: 12x6stack, 12x8stack, 13x9stack

SLDL: 15x60kg, 16x80kg, 15x120kg

Leg Extensions: 15x3stack, , 12x1big, 15x1 from bottom

Leg Press: 12x120kg,12x200kg, 14x290kg

Hack squats (deep down to touching bottom): 12x60kg, 12x120kg, 20x110kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

* Monday was Delts and triceps:*

DB press: 15x20kg, 12x27.5kgs, 10x30kgs, 8x37.5kgs

Lateral raises: 14x12kgs, 15x15kgs, 16x17.5kgs

Cable raises: 12x3stack, 18x5stack.

Shrugs: 20x7stack, 20xfullstk, 20xfullstk+60kg, 20xfull

CGBP: 12x40kg, 12x50kg, 12x80kg, 8x85kg

Dips: BWx12, BW+10kgx12, BW+25kgx12

V bar pushdowns: 12x6stack, 13x9stack


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Hammer strength RG pulldowns: 12x40kgs, 12x70kgs, 12x80kgs 12x90kgs, 12x100kgs

Bb Rows: 12x60kgs,12×80kg, 13×110kg

Lever rows: 12x20kgs, 12x40kgs, 15x70kgs (Straps needed next week definately)

OH cable rows: 12x10stack, 15x14stack

Rear DB flyes: 14x12.5kg, 20x17.55kgs

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 12x120kg, 15x150kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today was Chest and biceps:*

Incline DB Bench: 12x20kg, 12x27.5kg 12x32kg, 8x42kg

Decline Bench: 12x50kg, 12x90kg, 10x110kg,

DB flyes: 14x12.5kgs, 14x20kgs, 15x25kgs

Cables crossovers: 12x4stack, 15x6stack

Conc db curls: 12x15kvs, 9x20kgs

Ez curls: 12x20Kg, 12x30kg, 15x40kg

Preacger machine RP: 3 stack 10/6/3


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Legs today:
> 
> Leg press Calf Raises: 12x3plates a side. 12x4 plates a side, RP set with 140kg a side 10 secs rp: 14/7/4
> 
> ...


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Hammer strength RG pulldowns: 12x40kgs, 12x70kgs, 12x80kgs 12x90kgs, 9x110kgs

Bb Rows: 12x60kgs,12×80kg, 13×115kg

Lever rows: 12x20kgs, 12x40kgs, 14x75kgs

OH cable rows: 12x10stack, 15x14stack

Machine rear delt flyes: 20x80kgs

Rear DB flyes: 14x12.5kg, 17x20kgs

Deads to just below knee: 12x80kg 11x160kg


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Edit: didn't mean to post in here as I've started a new journal now.


----------

